# Fat Lady Thread 2017



## ss20 (Mar 20, 2017)

Now that I have your attention... to clarify, I'm referring to SINGING Fat Ladies.  

Yawgoo Valley 1st to close in the NE.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2017)

Did they close before Whaleback?  Sat was their (wb) last day.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 20, 2017)

Suicide Six is also done. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2017)

MRG was the first to close but they got to reopen.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 20, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> MRG was the first to close but they got to reopen.



WB was closed before, also, but reopened for 2 days.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> MRG was the first to close but they got to reopen.



They never really fully closed. They suspended midweek operations but were still open with the practice slope on the weekends. There may have been one weekend day here and there that they made a decision to close due to weather that particular day (i.e. to let the mountain drain out)


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 20, 2017)

I heard that Colorado will be closing soon, too. Because of the blowtorch.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 20, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I heard that Colorado will be closing soon, too. Because of the blowtorch.


Heard the same thing.  Waiting to hear from Dave.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 20, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Heard the same thing.  Waiting to hear from Dave.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 20, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> View attachment 22225



Same here, from a favorite book of mine.   

_*There are two types of jokes. One sort goes on being funny forever. Other sort is funny ... Use twice, you're a halfwit. Geometrical progression, or worse.*_

Just saying......


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2017)

Somehow I think the blowtorch thread gets milked till November:lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2017)

cdskier said:


> They never really fully closed. They suspended midweek operations but were still open with the practice slope on the weekends. There may have been one weekend day here and there that they made a decision to close due to weather that particular day (i.e. to let the mountain drain out)



I believe they were closed on February 26th (Sunday) for the purposes of nitpicking 

Maybe they did run a rope tow but from what I remember it was pretty much a fat lady situation with a long shot hope for some more snow at the time. Was there on the 25th and it was down to bones, mostly bare mountain.


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I heard that Colorado will be closing soon, too. Because of the blowtorch.



Ya ok!  I will be posting in June about A Basin! Most of Colorado closes mid April which will still happen.


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2017)

Puck it said:


> Heard the same thing.  Waiting to hear from Dave.



This was a should I bite or not situation!  I bit!


----------



## dlague (Mar 20, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Same here, from a favorite book of mine.
> 
> _*There are two types of jokes. One sort goes on being funny forever. Other sort is funny ... Use twice, you're a halfwit. Geometrical progression, or worse.*_
> 
> Just saying......



it must get tiring!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 21, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> I believe they were closed on February 26th (Sunday) for the purposes of nitpicking
> 
> Maybe they did run a rope tow but from what I remember it was pretty much a fat lady situation with a long shot hope for some more snow at the time. Was there on the 25th and it was down to bones, mostly bare mountain.



The 26th was like I said they did for a day or two here and there on the weekend...closed due to weather/conditions that day. The 25th was warm, then it rained, then temps dropped like a rock. I was at Sugarbush but even with a season pass opted to skip skiing the 26th and just head home that morning instead. They reopened the following weekend with the practice slope from what I remember. Open is open no matter how little they had open in my book. ;-)


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 21, 2017)

Two of the central PA resorts Liberty and Whitetail didn't make it to March.  I didn't want to start this thread then.  My home Hill, and on the same pass as the other two, is still going strong.  They made snow twice in March for the first time ever and will easily make it to this weekend.  I believe Sunday will be operating Day 100 for Roundtop.


----------



## skinavy (Mar 21, 2017)

RT has rocked it this year- 
- staying open and blowing snow in Southern PA through March!
- they opened the park and 1 trail for Thanksgiving weekend- a treat, despite knowing they would need to close after a couple of days.  
- I had been skeptical about the winchcat on Gunbarrel, but definitely an improvement to be able to hop in and out when the bumps become vertical-walled tanktraps.

I have come to really like the vibe and trail layout there versus the other 2 hills.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 21, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I believe Sunday will be operating Day 100 for Roundtop.



Do you think Round Top will make April 2nd?  There's a chance I might be heading back from Pittsburgh that day.  Thanks.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 21, 2017)

@skinavy  I agree the winchcat has made both Gunbarrel and Ramrod ski much better. I also agree on trail layout.  Liberty has 4 routes worth skiing I get bored there quickly.  Whitetail has some nice longer expert trails and much more vertical than Liberty or Roundtop. The intermediates ski exactly the same, which is borng.  Plus the crowds down there are miserable on the weekends.  I haven't been back in 2 years because its 1.5 hours away and I only got 11 runs in  hours.  No thanks...

@jaytrem  I don't know about the weekend of 4/2.  Snow is melting fast right now. It'll depend on this next rain storm that is coming Sunday.  If they open I suspect it will be for the weekend only. I bet this week is the end of daily operations. My 40th birthday is 3/31.  I would love to get birthday turns at RT for the first time since 2003.  They were open that long that year because of the big presidents day storm and a cool mark.  Skiing was free because that was the longest they've ever been open.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Same here, from a favorite book of mine.
> 
> _*There are two types of jokes. One sort goes on being funny forever. Other sort is funny ... Use twice, you're a halfwit. Geometrical progression, or worse.*_
> 
> Just saying......


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 21, 2017)

I believe Pats Peak is done this Sunday. Hard stop as every yr they host a snowmobile hill climb the 1st wknd in April.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 21, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I believe Pats Peak is done this Sunday. Hard stop as every yr they host a snowmobile hill climb the 1st wknd in April.



correct


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2017)

This thread is depressing!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2017)

dlague said:


> this thread is depressing!
> 
> Sent from my sm-g930p using alpinezone mobile app


potd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edd (Mar 21, 2017)

Puck it said:


>



Is he? Meh, seems ok to me.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2017)

20 below windchills at the top of Killington peak for Thursday..The fat Lady is going to..freeze..


----------



## Abubob (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2017)

This thread makes me sad.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 22, 2017)

http://skibradford.com/bradford-closed-for-the-season/

Mar 22, 2017


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2017)

Dickc said:


> http://skibradford.com/bradford-closed-for-the-season/
> 
> Mar 22, 2017


.
Bradford is always a hard close date as apparently they have some sizable, annual snowcross/snowmobile hill climb event the last weekend in March every year


----------



## skimagic (Mar 22, 2017)

Dickc said:


> http://skibradford.com/bradford-closed-for-the-season/
> 
> Mar 22, 2017[/QUOTE
> 
> Blandford - similar name, same result, closed last week. They don't make much snow and apparently 20 inches wasn't enough to reopen this past weekend.


----------



## dlague (Mar 22, 2017)

I am coming to the sad realization that in one month most of Colorado's skiing operations will be shut down due to hard stops.  Then we will be left with Loveland into early May and A Basin into June.

The same will apply to the Northeast - but who will make it into May?  Killington is onbvious!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 22, 2017)

Surprised to see Telluride closes in 2 weekends... guess I'll be there during the last week. Seems like most seasons they could go way longer if they wanted to.


----------



## dlague (Mar 22, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Surprised to see Telluride closes in 2 weekends... guess I'll be there during the last week. Seems like most seasons they could go way longer if they wanted to.



They were closed when we arrived in Colorado on April 9th last spring.  Imagine - northeastern skier moving to Colorado in April to find out that almost all the ski areas are closed by mid April and almost everything was still 100% open on the last days.


----------



## Jully (Mar 22, 2017)

dlague said:


> I am coming to the sad realization that in one month most of Colorado's skiing operations will be shut down due to hard stops.  Then we will be left with Loveland into early May and A Basin into June.
> 
> The same will apply to the Northeast - but who will make it into May?  Killington is onbvious!



Barring a killer April SL and I'd have to think SR too should make early may.


----------



## gnardawg (Mar 22, 2017)

Is the cost to high to continue to operate vs. the revenue collection. I guess it's safe to say it's probably pass holders only skiing past their hard April close dates?



dlague said:


> They were closed when we arrived in Colorado on April 9th last spring.  Imagine - northeastern skier moving to Colorado in April to find out that almost all the ski areas are closed by mid April and almost everything was still 100% open on the last days.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> Is the cost to high to continue to operate vs. the revenue collection. I guess it's safe to say it's probably pass holders only skiing past their hard April close dates?


Not sure if Colorado is this way (I'm guessing it is), but other locations are forced to close on certain dates because they are federally owned parks or land.  I know Jackson Hole is this way and closes with 100% of terrain open almost every season.  Their end date is April 9th and is set by the government.


----------



## dlague (Mar 22, 2017)

gnardawg said:


> Is the cost to high to continue to operate vs. the revenue collection. I guess it's safe to say it's probably pass holders only skiing past their hard April close dates?



Not pass holders only - it is a hard close!  After April 16 it will be a ghost town on I-70.  They blame the closing date on migratory patterns.  However, at Breck this past weekend and the South and North Gondola parking lots were really empty at 9:30.  Generally pretty full at that time.  I think that the local pass holder business does not keep the lights on and as a result shut down mid April.  Staying open late into May has no real marketing value for them.

Loveland and A Basin being closer to Denver, have made a market for themselves and it works!


----------



## dlague (Mar 22, 2017)

Jully said:


> Barring a killer April SL and I'd have to think SR too should make early may.



Jay Peak and St Sauveur generally hang in there!


----------



## shpride (Mar 22, 2017)

Blue Hills announced they are trying for April 2.  Their new pumphouse made a huge difference this year.


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 23, 2017)

dlague;975991April to find out that almost all the ski areas are closed by mid April and almost everything was still 100% open on the last days.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> So you don't get any skiing where you dodge rocks, jump from one snow patch to the other and even water skis over small puddles ?  What's the point of moving out West ?


----------



## dlague (Mar 23, 2017)

fbrissette said:


> So you don't get any skiing where you dodge rocks, jump from one snow patch to the other and even water skis over small puddles ?  What's the point of moving out West ?



That would be A Basin!


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 23, 2017)

Nashoba looks like they're shooting for one more weekend.  

Gunstock I am guessing will go until April 9th with their pond skim.  Doubt they will go beyond that.

I'd like to see Wildcat go until May 1, but will settle to get up there the weekend before my birthday in april.


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 23, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> Surprised to see Telluride closes in 2 weekends... guess I'll be there during the last week. Seems like most seasons they could go way longer if they wanted to.



I was there two years ago for their last week (not weekend).  I can understand why they close.  Telluride is in the middle of nowhere, but with a great small town literally right at the base.  And I mean literally, you can probably walk from much of the town to the lift with your ski boots on.  It won't be crowded and you'll likely have a great time, but unlikely they're making much money.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 24, 2017)

Cannon just announced:
Snow coverage is so good that we're planning to extend the season an extra week through April 16th


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 24, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> Nashoba looks like they're shooting for one more weekend.
> 
> Gunstock I am guessing will go until April 9th with their pond skim.  Doubt they will go beyond that.
> 
> I'd like to see Wildcat go until May 1, but will settle to get up there the weekend before my birthday in april.


Per their site Gunstock's pond skim is Sunday 4/2. I would guess that will do it for them.


----------



## dlague (Mar 24, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Cannon just announced:
> Snow coverage is so good that we're planning to extend the season an extra week through April 16th


Still seems early for them.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shadyjay (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like Powder Ridge (CT) is calling it, with this Sunday 3/26 being it for them, per their FB page:

"Winter's fading - The last hurrah! We are open this weekend Sat. 9 am – 10 pm & Sunday 9 am – 5 pm. Sunday will be our last day open for the winter season. Come celebrate with us in the Tavern at 5 pm on Sunday, We'll be ringing out the winter season & ringing in the new season. Stay tuned for all the great events coming up. Thank you all very much for spending time with us this winter."

That's actually a pretty descent closing for them.  Powder Ridge was my hometown mountain years ago and even spent a few years there on the payroll.  Winters can be hit-or-miss for them.  They did luck out with a few descent storms this season.  I wonder when the latest they ever stayed open for a season was?

The mentality of those in southern reaches changes come March, with spring sports and the thought of warm weather activities beckoning.  Even if the mtns get a foot+ from here on out, it won't attract folks like it does in Dec,Jan,Feb.  Those who really want it will driver for it.


----------



## hammer (Mar 25, 2017)

Heard today at Ragged that 4/2 will be it for them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2017)

Wow. That is good for them. Only skied there once two seasons ago when CT had a ton of snow. 12" powder night that was fun, but the place was too flat to enjoy it.  Seemed like a real low budget operation. The owner was bartending.  Looks like they've made it a sustainable business

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 25, 2017)

Skiway's last day is Sunday the 26th.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 25, 2017)

medfordmike said:


> Skiway's last day is Sunday the 26th.


It's on my short list for tomorrow with a voucher to burn. Do you know if Holt's is still running?  Not worth the ride for just the quad.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 25, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> It's on my short list for tomorrow with a voucher to burn. Do you know if Holt's is still running?  Not worth the ride for just the quad.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



They are not always the best with updating their report but it looked like the snowmaking trails on Holt's are open (3-4 routes maybe).  Not sure where else your considering but aside from the visibility at the top Cannon had good surface conditions today.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 26, 2017)

Greek Peak closed for the season. Fun day today despite the fog, didn't rain till after 11. Soft hero snow, bumps were tricky, real grabby, not loose enough to push around, almost got tossed on my ass a couple times before I gave up on them.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2017)

Ragged is done next Sunday 4/2

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2017)

Looking at the forecast for the week, unfortunately i'm thinking a few "stealth" closings (today being the closing day when they're hoping it will be next weekend) will be happening, especially if next weekend's weather ends up being stormy of the liquid variety as long range forecasts are hinting at now.... 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Looking at the forecast for the week, unfortunately i'm thinking a few "stealth" closings (today being the closing day when they're hoping it will be next weekend) will be happening, especially if next weekend's weather ends up being stormy of the liquid variety as long range forecasts are hinting at now....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


I agree. While Crotched is saying next wknd is a possible re opening based on snow pack what they really mean is will the weather be good enough next wknd to bring out enough people to cover costs.

I overheard a manger yesterday there say "if crowds are gonna be this light we aren't going to open"

It's generally not a matter of snowpack this time of yr as it is the crowds dry up and it doesn't make fiscal sense to open.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Mar 26, 2017)

Jeff,
When is Mt Snow calling it?  

Rumor has it, Stratton is 4/9.  Totally unfounded and hearsay.  Take it for what it's worth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Mar 26, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Jeff,
> When is Mt Snow calling it?
> 
> Rumor has it, Stratton is 4/9.  Totally unfounded and hearsay.  Take it for what it's worth.
> ...


All they've publicly said so far is daily operations through next Sunday the 2nd.

Rumors are that the following weekend, the 9th with daily operations until then is very likely unless the weather look awful, and that Easter Sunday, the 16th is the "penciled in" closing day with the annual Easter Egg hunt for a season pass a nice closing day option....

As always, it's all about the weather and the crowds, as unless we get a REALLY warm, wet week, they have plenty of snow to make it through to Easter Sunday

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skimagic (Mar 26, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Looking at the forecast for the week, unfortunately i'm thinking a few "stealth" closings (today being the closing day when they're hoping it will be next weekend) will be happening, especially if next weekend's weather ends up being stormy of the liquid variety as long range forecasts are hinting at now....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app




Bousquet decided not to play that game and  packed it up today.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 26, 2017)

medfordmike said:


> They are not always the best with updating their report but it looked like the snowmaking trails on Holt's are open (3-4 routes maybe).  Not sure where else your considering but aside from the visibility at the top Cannon had good surface conditions today.


Thanks. I can never figure out the Skiways website. It contradicts itself from page to page. Ended up at Magic.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 26, 2017)

Burke is going midweek until March 31 and then weekends until a closing date of April 16th.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> Burke is going midweek until March 31 and then weekends until a closing date of April 16th.


That's a nice effort for them. Good to see them going that late

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## octopus (Mar 26, 2017)

pats peak closed today with what looked like full coverage to me. my first time there, better than i expected, mellow, fun peak. lots of families(and milf's).


----------



## Quietman (Mar 26, 2017)

Crotched skied very nicely today.  Groomers were soft, but I keep skiing through the woods to get to the 2-3" of powder on Jupiters(never ducked the rope at the top) and then hit Solstice Glade(the real one), sometimes with an early exit as the bottom was a little rough.  My tracks were the only ones that I saw in there all day.  I hope they open next weekend, and that Saturdays predicted rain goes elsewhere.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 26, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Crotched skied very nicely today.  Groomers were soft, but I keep skiing through the woods to get to the 2-3" of powder on Jupiters(never ducked the rope at the top) and then hit Solstice Glade(the real one), sometimes with an early exit as the bottom was a little rough.  My tracks were the only ones that I saw in there all day.  I hope they open next weekend, and that Saturdays predicted rain goes elsewhere.


Well done Mark.   I can imagine Jupiter's was quite good this AM.  I didn't wanna take my son down it yesterday but everything else skied awesome. Once I told him the woods weren't open we practiced race starts by the lower shack on Meteor. Pretty cool explaining how Dad races there and all that to a 4yo!

I hope to be there next Sunday with my son if you are around.

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 27, 2017)

I imagine Killington will stay open..forever. Superstar has to be about 30 feet deep. Never seen so much snow on it.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 27, 2017)

From skinh.com

Projected closing dates are listed below, however they are dependent on the weather, please call ahead for current hours.

*Alpine Areas* 
*Abenaki Ski Area* - April 9th
*Black Mountain* - April 2nd 
*Bretton Woods* - April 17th 
*Cannon Mountain* - April 16th
*Cranmore Mountain Resort* - March 26th
*Dartmouth Skiway* - March 26th
*Granite Gorge* - March 21st
*Gunstock Mountain Resort* - April 2nd 
*King Pine* - March 26th
*Loon Mountain Resort* - April 16th
*McIntyre Ski Area* - March 26th
*Mount Sunapee Resort* - April 2nd 
*Pats Peak* - March 26th
*Ragged Mountain Resort* - April 2nd 
*Waterville Valley Resort* - April 2nd 
*Whaleback Mountain* - March 18th


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 27, 2017)

octopus said:


> pats peak closed today with what looked like full coverage to me. my first time there, better than i expected, mellow, fun peak. lots of families(and milf's).



With the racers there it was the racers moms that were the Milf's. I was noticing them as well from above while on the Vortex lift. Also some were out skiing alone while waiting for their kids to race.
Too bad it was their last day. They almost stayed open a few more days but with this rain they decided to pack it in with the Snowmobile hill climb next weekend. I should be able to get some good skins up over the next few weeks in the late afternoons.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> With the racers there it was the racers moms that were the Milf's. I was noticing them as well from above while on the Vortex lift. Also some were out skiing alone while waiting for their kids to race.
> Too bad it was their last day. They almost stayed open a few more days but with this rain they decided to pack it in with the Snowmobile hill climb next weekend. I should be able to get some good skins up over the next few weeks in the late afternoons.



I almost fell off my chair laughing at this ST!!!

As a parent fully involved in the youth racing lifestyle, the level of "fashion show competition" that goes on around the bottom of race courses by some is both "entertaining" and comical at the same time!  

While not a enjoyable to look at as the racer Mom fashion show that does happen, the racer Dad finish area competition tends to involve conversation about who's boots are the stiffest, who just got the latest crazy $150 base grind pattern, and who either just got back from Jackson Hole and/or who is flying out to Jackson that next week to go on some crazy 4+ hour skin to get to some "epic" back country line.... 

When it comes to talking about who the parent's are there watching, their own kids, the race area finish conversation rarely strays from more than just "Oh your kid skied really well today" (regardless of if they won or came in last) or if their kid didn't finish the race then the conversation is more like "that was a really tough gate that your kid crashed on. They were skiing awesome up until then..." even if it was the easiest gate on the course!

My "favorite" racer parents though, are the Dad's (and I've yet to see a racer Mom do this) that show up to the finish area with their slalom face guard bumpers on their helmets, and they're wearing a GS suit under their training shorts, still trying to live out their ski racing dreams from that one time, 20+ years ago, when they finished 53rd in the New Jersey high school ski championships!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 27, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I almost fell off my chair laughing at this ST!!!
> 
> As a parent fully involved in the youth racing lifestyle, the level of "fashion show competition" that goes on around the bottom of race courses by some is both "entertaining" and comical at the same time!
> 
> ...



Speaking of fashion at the race. Saw what must have been a grandma in a full length fur coat with a fur hat and a long ermine scarf walking up to the finish with a cane.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Speaking of fashion at the race. Saw what must have been a grandma in a full length fur coat with a fur hat and a long ermine scarf walking up to the finish with a cane.


I'm willing to bet that this grandma is paying for a lot of her grandson's expensive hobby.

Frankly, the whole ski race culture annoys the sh*t out of me.  As with most youth activities, parents ruin it.  Youth competition should be first and foremost about having fun.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 27, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> I'm willing to bet that this grandma is paying for a lot of her grandson's expensive hobby.
> 
> Frankly, the whole ski race culture annoys the sh*t out of me.  As with most youth activities, parents ruin it.  Youth competition should be first and foremost about having fun.



Depends where you ski. I overheard some regulars at the Cat this weekend discussing how their kids are going to miss all the practices for their spring sports in April while the mountain is still open. Because, you know, priorities.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Mar 27, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Depends where you ski. I overheard some regulars at the Cat this weekend discussing how their kids are going to miss all the practices for their spring sports in April while the mountain is still open. Because, you know, priorities.



Hope those kids and parents are OK with sitting on the bench for most of the season because that is what's going to happen.


----------



## skiur (Mar 27, 2017)

kingslug said:


> I imagine Killington will stay open..forever. Superstar has to be about 30 feet deep. Never seen so much snow on it.



I guess you never saw it in the 90's


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 27, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I almost fell off my chair laughing at this ST!!!
> 
> As a parent fully involved in the youth racing lifestyle, the level of "fashion show competition" that goes on around the bottom of race courses by some is both "entertaining" and comical at the same time!
> 
> ...




Too funny.


----------



## octopus (Mar 27, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> With the racers there it was the racers moms that were the Milf's. I was noticing them as well from above while on the Vortex lift. Also some were out skiing alone while waiting for their kids to race.
> Too bad it was their last day. They almost stayed open a few more days but with this rain they decided to pack it in with the Snowmobile hill climb next weekend. I should be able to get some good skins up over the next few weeks in the late afternoons.



i was thinking about breaking out the splitboard and doing some runs there. i'm new to pats, what would you suggest for up and down routes? and do they care if you're out there?


----------



## ss20 (Mar 27, 2017)

Very proud of Thunder Ridge making it to the 26th.  Things looked pretty grim late February/early March.  A late season snowmaking push and the blizzard really helped them out.

Very proud of Mohawk as well.  April 2 closing...that's unheard of for them.  I've never heard of them being open into April, even in the good years.  $7 lift tickets though...historically closing day has been free.  Days of old I guess.


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 27, 2017)

octopus said:


> pats peak closed today with what looked like full coverage to me. my first time there, better than i expected, mellow, fun peak. lots of families(and milf's).


Pat's always closes on a certain date, period, then a snowmobile event the next weekend. Seems like a waste to me - but from most accounts that place is a money-making machine, so who am I to question how they run it.

And yes the MILF factor there is always quite high.


----------



## SnowRock (Mar 27, 2017)

Don't know much about ski racers and their parents, but I think the fat lady was hiding last weekend. Two of my better recent east coast days at Stowe Fri/Sat. 7-8 of cream cheese on the stout base made for some fun times. I am better at knowing my way around the woods there lately, but still terrible at knowing the names of things...  everything I got into was fun. Lower angle stuff was nice Friday while the steeper stuff was a bit hit or miss in some spots, but by Saturday morning everything was skiing really nicely.


----------



## 2Planker (Mar 27, 2017)

Not really,    They'll play the best kids who will give them the best chance at a win. Regardless of who went to practice






yeggous said:


> Depends where you ski. I overheard some regulars at the Cat this weekend discussing how their kids are going to miss all the practices for their spring sports in April while the mountain is still open. Because, you know, priorities.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 27, 2017)

SnoDevil97 said:


> Pat's always closes on a certain date, period, then a snowmobile event the next weekend. Seems like a waste to me - but from most accounts that place is a money-making machine, so who am I to question how they run it.
> 
> And yes the MILF factor there is always quite high.


First weekend in April they have the snowmobile event.  It is a huge money maker for them.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 28, 2017)

octopus said:


> i was thinking about breaking out the splitboard and doing some runs there. i'm new to pats, what would you suggest for up and down routes? and do they care if you're out there?



if you go to their website and look they have an uphill policy: https://www.patspeak.com/Plan-Your-Visit/Uphill-Travel-Policy.aspx

Down hill - it matters what looks good and what is soft.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 28, 2017)

Well this looks..pretty good:  https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 28, 2017)

open snow forecasts are calling for 3-7 at a lot of areas in NH and VT Friday night.


----------



## gladerider (Mar 28, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Well this looks..pretty good:  https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Mansfield/forecasts/1339


 that's a great website. thanks.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 28, 2017)

This past weekend was it for my two local mountains, Mountain Creek and Mt. Peter.  The both are done for the season.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 28, 2017)

I just checked Campgaw's website and they are planning to open next weekend for one last weekend.


----------



## jaytrem (Mar 28, 2017)

From Mount Snow passholder forum...

"Right now we are planning on running through Easter Weekend."


----------



## Zand (Mar 28, 2017)

Crickets from wachusett about a closing day. Sunday is pond skimming...Have to imagine this week is the end of daily skiing. Bet they reopen 8th-9th if the coverage stays good.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> open snow forecasts are calling for 3-7 at a lot of areas in NH and VT Friday night.



They show Wildcat with 8-15. It will probably be windy and they will be closed though.


----------



## octopus (Mar 29, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> They show Wildcat with 8-15. It will probably be windy and they will be closed though.



even if they're open the lift might not be working


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 29, 2017)

We're done.  Ski rack coming off this weekend.  Heading south for spring break in two weeks to hike.  Was a good season....


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 29, 2017)

Blue Mountain, PA is closing Sunday.  Hopefully the rain holds off and there are some nice spring bumps on Razor's.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 29, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> We're done.  Ski rack coming off this weekend.  Heading south for spring break in two weeks to hike.  Was a good season....



LOL.  I'm still hoping to make it up north (Tremblant or Northern VT) for spring break, but then the ski rack is coming off.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 29, 2017)

Heading to Switzerland mid April but no skiing though


----------



## SnoDevil97 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ending my season this Sunday in NH & looks like will be prime regardless where I choose to go.

First considered Bretton Woods for more snow depth, but looks like Gunstock could get the better snowfall in the 6-8 inch range.

Either way Sunday looks like a prime day in the northeast.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2017)

Crotched announced they are re-opening this wknd for a final wknd.
9-7 Saturday, 9-5 Sunday
will be there with my son on Sunday


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2017)

This pending storm, is going to put a money wrench in many resorts, who were fully ready for this coming weekend to be their last weekend of operations, in a bit of a quandry........


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack Frost is done for the season. 3/26 was their last weekend. Big Boulder will probably shoot for mid-April I think on a weekend schedule.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 29, 2017)

drjeff said:


> This pending storm, is going to put a money wrench in many resorts, who were fully ready for this coming weekend to be their last weekend of operations, in a bit of a quandry........


They might still either close this week or just try and eek out 1 more weekend, next weekend.  It isn't like this storm is going to be gigantic.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 29, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> They might still either close this week or just try and eek out 1 more weekend, next weekend.  It isn't like this storm is going to be gigantic.



And at this point the snow isn't sticking around for long at all.  We've already lost a ton of snow in just the past couple of days.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 29, 2017)

VTKilarney said:


> And at this point the snow isn't sticking around for long at all.  We've already lost a ton of snow in just the past couple of days.


Good point also.  This colder weather and some rain is better for snowpack retention than that warm weather a few weeks ago though.  Next week looks like it may stay pretty cool up North as well and there's a chance at some snow, but it'll most likely be more rain than snow (guessing).


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 29, 2017)

mikec142 said:


> LOL.  I'm still hoping to make it up north (Tremblant or Northern VT) for spring break, but then the ski rack is coming off.



Jay and Stowe both 100% open right now....crazy.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 29, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Crotched announced they are re-opening this wknd for a final wknd.
> 9-7 Saturday, 9-5 Sunday
> will be there with my son on Sunday



friday into Saturday opensnow is calling for Crotched to get 9-16" - http://opensnow.com/state/NH. Not saying it will be that just passing on what they said.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow.  If that storm hits, gonna be some great skiing this weekend.  man...


----------



## cdskier (Mar 29, 2017)

tnt1234 said:


> Jay and Stowe both 100% open right now....crazy.



Sugarbush is still at 100% as well, although I'm sure some of those trails could be debatable.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 29, 2017)

Mt Ellen is done on April 2nd, this is likely the last weekend for Mad River Glen


----------



## Quietman (Mar 29, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Crotched announced they are re-opening this wknd for a final wknd.
> 9-7 Saturday, 9-5 Sunday
> will be there with my son on Sunday



Did you get an email?  Website still says maybe.


----------



## Quietman (Mar 29, 2017)

Quietman said:


> Did you get an email?  Website still says maybe.



Never mind, I'm not on Facebook and they posted it there.


----------



## Zand (Mar 29, 2017)

Wachusett announced they will stay open through at least monday and hopefully till next weekend.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm surprised they haven't updated their site yet but they did announce on FB


----------



## skimagic (Mar 29, 2017)

skimagic said:


> Dickc said:
> 
> 
> > http://skibradford.com/bradford-closed-for-the-season/
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Mar 30, 2017)

skimagic said:


> skimagic said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news on Blandford, poor cash flow.  I hope they can make it, its a decent small area.
> ...


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 30, 2017)

Pico just announced their closing dates:

Pico's operating hours this week are 9:00 a.m.-4:00 p.m. Thursday and Friday; 8:30 a.m.-4:00 p.m. Saturday and Sunday.

Pico will reopen for one last bonus weekend, Saturday April 8 and Sunday April 9.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2017)

Big fat storm on the way for vt friday...


----------



## Water_American (Mar 30, 2017)

kingslug said:


> Big fat storm on the way for vt friday...



Indeed. 12-18 inches by the end of it on Saturday. I was supposed to leave today for Rutland but am delayed until tomorrow morning. Hopefully my Toyota Camry can make it all the way from Albany...


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2017)

Only question is will it dump that much at Stowe. I want ti hit K first but the wife has other ideas..something to do with skiing with her friends. Not that skiing at Stowe is a bad thing but if they only get 6 inches and K gets over 12, I would be happier at K.


----------



## thebigo (Mar 30, 2017)

Any word if this is the last weekend for Attitash? Daughter wanted to do a weekend at the grand but thinking Crotched this weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2017)

thebigo said:


> Any word if this is the last weekend for Attitash? Daughter wanted to do a weekend at the grand but thinking Crotched this weekend.


I'm at Attitash today. The batender said next weekend is still a possibility, but I would be surprised if they go for it. The weather would have to be really nice

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 30, 2017)

K mart shoppers will be shopping into May. The Superstar special.


----------



## dlague (Mar 30, 2017)

Night skiing is done at Keystone!  They extended the season by a week in line with other Vail resorts.  All closing after April 16th.


----------



## Jully (Mar 30, 2017)

So sad how early it is! I know there's nothing to be done,but still sad


----------



## MadPatSki (Mar 31, 2017)

*A quick update between 2 ski days in Vermont...and trip home to Ottawa in the middle. Going to be a short night.*

*Big Corn and Snow in April – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Part 1*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...-in-april-eastern-closing-thread-2017-part-1/


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2017)

Stratton is saying they tentatively plan on closing April 9th. Ironic that it's announced on a day when they're getting a big dump.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 31, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Stratton is saying they tentatively plan on closing April 9th. Ironic that it's announced on a day when they're getting a big dump.


I'm surprised they aren't pushing for Easter weekend like many of the other bigger VT mountains.

Looking at the extended forecasts, I don't see any 60's or 70's, so hopefully we should have some decent available terrain the rest of the season in New England.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2017)

I am too. I just got a text from a buddy who says things look good into next week for more snow in the mountains. Maybe they'll stretch it out one more weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2017)

Glenn said:


> Stratton is saying they tentatively plan on closing April 9th. Ironic that it's announced on a day when they're getting a big dump.



I think that Stratton wants to get through that Less Than Zero (or whatever the techno music festival scheduled for there next weekend is called) and call it a day.  Unless they're saying by the end of the weekend that they're going through Easter, the chances of them getting some potential school vacation week bookings starts to fall dramatically....

How crazy would it be if Magic goes deeper into April than Stratton, or for that matter, potentially any other mountain in Southern VT this year??


----------



## skimagic (Mar 31, 2017)

drjeff said:


> How crazy would it be if Magic goes deeper into April than Stratton, or for that matter, potentially any other mountain in Southern VT this year??



Email from Bromley says April 2 is it, lifts close  at 3 for a liftie party.   They also said big maybe on next weekend.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 31, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I think that Stratton wants to get through that Less Than Zero (or whatever the techno music festival scheduled for there next weekend is called) and call it a day.  Unless they're saying by the end of the weekend that they're going through Easter, the chances of them getting some potential school vacation week bookings starts to fall dramatically....
> 
> How crazy would it be if Magic goes deeper into April than Stratton, or for that matter, potentially any other mountain in Southern VT this year??


Well, I think Mt. Snow has said they're shooting for the 16th which is nice.

We have the MAX Pass which has Stratton on it and have only gone once this season and we have no desire to go back.  There's just something about the place... we've basically decided to go to Killington or Loon instead and use the MAX at those places.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 31, 2017)

MRG closing Sunday.  Maybe re-opening next weekend.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Mar 31, 2017)

tumbler said:


> MRG closing Sunday.  Maybe re-opening next weekend.



Darn, I was hoping they would be open Friday April 7th. Considering the weather forecast I had thought they might have enough snow to continue. They have been crying wolf for most of March, having just the practice slope open on the weekend. So I am surprised they made it this far I guess!


----------



## Glenn (Mar 31, 2017)

drjeff said:


> I think that Stratton wants to get through that Less Than Zero (or whatever the techno music festival scheduled for there next weekend is called) and call it a day.  Unless they're saying by the end of the weekend that they're going through Easter, the chances of them getting some potential school vacation week bookings starts to fall dramatically....
> 
> How crazy would it be if Magic goes deeper into April than Stratton, or for that matter, potentially any other mountain in Southern VT this year??




That would be some irony! I'm hoping they go for one more weekend. If not, we could always hit Mt. Snow for a day on Easter Weekend. 

I remember Stratton shutting a few years back with lots of coverage. We drove by a week or two after closing (heading to Manchester) and not a single bare spot under the gondola. But part of that is people just not showing up. They're all golfing in New Jersey. ; )


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2017)

As we know it is not a snow issue for most that are closing.  It is a financial issue.  Not enough skiers are there to warrant spinning lifts.  As some close it creates a market for those that remain open.  By early to mid April the number of resorts across the US goes to 400+ open to about a dozen maybe two with many closing with more than enough snow.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2017)

People just stop skiing.  A powder day in Saturday today; lifts were pretty much ski on all day.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Apr 1, 2017)

Glenn said:


> People just stop skiing.  A powder day in Saturday today; lifts were pretty much ski on all day.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where were you skiing? Ski on lifts on a powder day are not that uncommon in my world.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 2, 2017)

tumbler said:


> MRG closing Sunday.  Maybe re-opening next weekend.



Correction, MRG open on Monday also then closing and hoping for next weekend.


----------



## slatham (Apr 2, 2017)

Today is the last day of "regular" operations at Bromley (100% open). As with most areas they will see what the weather looks like next weekend. Sun or snow I bet they open, rain obviously not. There is no doubt they will have coverage on snowmaking trails.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 2, 2017)

yeggous said:


> Where were you skiing? Ski on lifts on a powder day are not that uncommon in my world.



Stratton on a Saturday.  Which is usually pretty busy even without the powder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 2, 2017)

Depressing ...Mt Ellen's last day for the season was today and it was  awesome spring skiing with 100% of the terrain open.


----------



## Jully (Apr 2, 2017)

WWF-VT said:


> Depressing ...Mt Ellen's last day for the season was today and it was  awesome spring skiing with 100% of the terrain open.



Always sad when that happens. Similar at Ragged today. Near 100% (only 1 glade was closed) and they're done. Today was also JAMMED. Busiest I'd personally seen it all year. Very surprised they're not extending one more weekend.


----------



## Rushski (Apr 3, 2017)

^Ragged was amazing yesterday.  With nearly all of the glades open, it really transforms to a much better ski area...  There was a petition going around to extend it a weekend, but with them running out of beer and knowing the crowds will die doubt they will try to extend.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2017)

Stowe was buried and 100% open. And totaly uncrowded.


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 3, 2017)

Tash closed M-F...  OUCH !  
Cat 100% Open and skiing great all over.


----------



## Terry (Apr 3, 2017)

Shawnee Peak is done for the season. Awesome last weekend and very busy. Tons of snow left. Will have to climb for turns now.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 3, 2017)

Last day for me was Yesterday. 44 Days. I can't complain!


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2017)

Lots of places have good coverage for April. Weather this upcoming week doesn't look so friendly. Sigh.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2017)

I see reports of feet at the tops by saturday.


----------



## Duncanator24 (Apr 3, 2017)

kingslug said:


> I see reports of feet at the tops by saturday.



Seemed like rain in the forecast was more likely.


----------



## Pez (Apr 3, 2017)

Yesterday was Ski Butternut's last day. I was there on Saturday and there was still plenty of snow.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Apr 3, 2017)

So it begins here in CO


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 3, 2017)

Mt. Snow has officially announced April 16th as their last day.

http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/mount-snow/season-extended/


----------



## Glenn (Apr 3, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Mt. Snow has officially announced April 16th as their last day.
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/mount-snow/season-extended/



Very cool. Good for them! At least there's another option in SoVT until mid month.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 3, 2017)

Berkshire East trying for another day, Saturday April 8th! I'd love to see it happen.  Rain this week doesn't look promising though.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 3, 2017)

Worst. Thread. Ever


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Mt. Snow has officially announced April 16th as their last day.
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/mount-snow/season-extended/



Forecast for SoVT shows lots of rain..I wonder if they can make it.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2017)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Forecast for SoVT shows lots of rain..I wonder if they can make it.


As long as it's not 2 weeks straight of rain and temps never dropping below 50 degrees, they've got what appears to be enough snow on their core trails to make Easter Sunday.

Today's weather, and Thursday's as well if it's all liquid and nothing frozen, will likely eliminate any natural snow trails, and some of the secondary snowmaking trails as well....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WJenness (Apr 4, 2017)

I was at Sunapee on Sunday.

Longest lines I have waited in all year.

I got there at about 7:30 and got a good spot in the main lot.

When I left at about 1:30, every spot in the main lot, lot 2, and possibly lot 3 was full.

There were cars parked bumper to bumper on both sides of the access road all the way to the main road.

"People don't ski in April."

Except at Sunapee apparently.

I did talk to someone on the lift who said it was pretty dead there on Saturday... But Sunday was anything but.

Oh, and next weekend is it. They are closing on Sunday 4/10.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2017)

The blowtorch will start next week with temps in the 70's.After the heavy  rain coming Thursday I would imagine things will look pretty different than today.It goes fast.


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 4, 2017)

WJenness said:


> I was at Sunapee on Sunday.
> 
> Longest lines I have waited in all year.
> 
> ...



One of the busiest April days on Sunday I have ever seen at Hunter.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Mt. Snow has officially announced April 16th as their last day.
> 
> http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/mount-snow/season-extended/



Last day of CONTINUOUS operations (weather permitting) - leaves the door open a bit for a possible additional weekend IF Easter weekend business is good, there's still enough snow and the weather looks good the following weekend.....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 4, 2017)

Bromley just confirmed on their FB page that they WON'T reopen next weekend, so Sunday the 2nd was their last day


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 4, 2017)

Gunstock done and Sunapee this weekend.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 4, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Last day of CONTINUOUS operations (weather permitting) - leaves the door open a bit for a possible additional weekend IF Easter weekend business is good, there's still enough snow and the weather looks good the following weekend.....


Yeah.  I have that Monday the 17th off so I was also hoping they'd be open the 17th and I asked, but they said no.  Like you said, the wording is a bit off, possibly leaving the door open for 1 last weekend the 22nd/23rd... but the feeling I got was that they are done the 16th.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Yeah.  I have that Monday the 17th off so I was also hoping they'd be open the 17th and I asked, but they said no.  Like you said, the wording is a bit off, possibly leaving the door open for 1 last weekend the 22nd/23rd... but the feeling I got was that they are done the 16th.


Just a heads up.  Bretton Woods closing day is Patriots Day 4/17
Tickets for $17.76 and includes an early season voucher for next yr 

I can't imagine anyone else in NH would be offering daily ops for that day if I had to guess


Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 4, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Just a heads up.  Bretton Woods closing day is Patriots Day 4/17
> Tickets for $17.76 and includes an early season voucher for next yr
> 
> I can't imagine anyone else in NH would be offering daily ops for that day if I had to guess
> ...


Likely Wildcat, and definitely Sunday River across the border. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 4, 2017)

I wouldn't be so sure on Wildcat​.  I have a feeling they go wknds only or Friday thru Sunday starting 4/17

Agree on SR

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 5, 2017)

That MA vacation week is always iffy as many places go to Fri-Sun or weekends only after the Patriots Day "holiday"....
SR & Wildcat are your best options, but both may shut down Tues 4/18- Thurs 4/20...


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2017)

drjeff said:


> Bromley just confirmed on their FB page that they WON'T reopen next weekend, so Sunday the 2nd was their last day



That's too bad. Looked like they still had good coverage Sunday when looking across the valley.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 5, 2017)

Crotched - 
[h=4]Encore weekend announced! Lifts will spin for a final, encore weekend on Sat, Apr 8 and Sun, Apr 9 9:00 am-5:00 pm.[/h]


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 6, 2017)

Looks like MRG will try to have one last go on Sunday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 6, 2017)

Here is this week's update on the who, where, until when to ski in the East.

Still 92 ski areas in the East still hoping to spin this weekend:

Québec : 48
Vermont : 13
New Hampshire : 9
New York : 6
Maine : 5 
Ontario, Newfoundland & Labrador, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia & Massachusetts : 2 each
Pennsylvania : 1

*April Snow, April Showers – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Week 2*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...l-showers-eastern-closing-thread-2017-week-2/

PS. Whiteface after next Monday, Whiteface will be closed midweek.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2017)

MadPatSki said:


> Here is this week's update on the who, where, until when to ski in the East.
> 
> Still 98 ski areas in the East still hoping to spin this weekend:
> 
> ...


Always appreciate you compiling closing dates.

Out of curiosity, where did you get 4/30 as a tentative closing date for Wildcat?  Their marketing department keeps hinting at skiing into May.  I've always thought 4/30 was more realistic for business purposes, but I haven't seen any formal announcement one way or another

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Always appreciate you compiling closing dates.
> 
> Out of curiosity, where did you get 4/30 as a tentative closing date for Wildcat?  Their marketing department keeps hinting at skiing into May.  I've always thought 4/30 was more realistic for business purposes, but I haven't seen any formal announcement one way or another



That might be true, but I haven't seen anything written about May, but if you look on their Online lift tickets, they have tickets for weekend only after Easter until April 30, so I used that date instead of the "TBD". Of course, I'll change it until I hear anything else semi-official.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2017)

Ok. Just wasn't sure if you had heard an official announcement of a tentative closing date.  I think 4/30 is likely it, but I'd love to see 5/7 if they still have the snow.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Ok. Just wasn't sure if you had heard an official announcement of a tentative closing date.  I think 4/30 is likely it, but I'd love to see 5/7 if they still have the snow.



The more, the "may"rier!!!


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 7, 2017)

They made it to May in 2015. 5/1 is our anniversary, and we were skiing that day !!!


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 7, 2017)

2Planker said:


> They made it to May in 2015. 5/1 is our anniversary, and we were skiing that day !!!



Wildcat has made it twice since I started keeping track in 2006.

I remember May 6, 2007...

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3201

Wildcat has made it twice since I started keeping track in 2006

Talking about May, Jay Peak has defined it's "Mayish" with May 7.

Here are some of the May players...



> Ski areas that have spinning in May since 2006 including this coming weekend:
> Mont St-Sauveur QC : 10 times (91%) – last 10 years in a row
> Killington VT : 8 times (73%) – last 4 years
> Sugarbush VT : 8 times (73%) – last 4 years
> ...


source: https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2016/04/25/may-continue-skiing-eastern-closing-thread-2016-week-5/


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 10, 2017)

was lovely closing out the pico season yesterday. 60 degrees. no crowds. 100% open. fun trees. untouched heavy sierra cement lines. acoustic dead tunes on the patio. really lovely day. 

bear mountain mogul challenge was a blast as always to attend saturday


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 11, 2017)

Sugarloaf just announced skiing & riding DAILY thru May 1st !!!

I am guessing at least 1-2 more weekends only after that before they "officially" close.


----------



## Jully (Apr 11, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> Sugarloaf just announced skiing & riding DAILY thru May 1st !!!
> 
> I am guessing at least 1-2 more weekends only after that before they "officially" close.



That's great!


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

skiMEbike said:


> Sugarloaf just announced skiing & riding DAILY thru May 1st !!!
> 
> I am guessing at least 1-2 more weekends only after that before they "officially" close.



Two more weekends beyond May 1st will be the longest that I can recall.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Ok. Just wasn't sure if you had heard an official announcement of a tentative closing date.  I think 4/30 is likely it, but I'd love to see 5/7 if they still have the snow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Unless things cool off considerably, I think even 4/30 is a stretch now.  The past two days up there have been pretty devastating.  Snow was melting fast today. They didn't blow nearly as much snow on Lynx this year as they did last year.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2017)

Next week doesn't look absurdly hot


----------



## yeggous (Apr 11, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Unless things cool off considerably, I think even 4/30 is a stretch now.  The past two days up there have been pretty devastating.  Snow was melting fast today. They didn't blow nearly as much snow on Lynx this year as they did last year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Word. Despite the optimism they project, the base depths on Lynx and Polecat were noticeably thin this year. Without them the game is over.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2017)

Well the base is super deep at Atti....oh wait


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Next week doesn't look absurdly hot


It certainly looks better, but today was really bad for the mountain. Streams opening up all over and if you couldn't see them, you heard them underneath you on Starr Line, Catenary etc.  We probably scored the last run down Shaft today.  It felt like we were in a Indiana Jones movie as snow broke away to the river below as we skied over it. 

By the weekend it will probably be snowmaking trails only and maybe Upper Wildcat.  A few shots out in the brook maybe doable, but it will be sketchy. 

Really need some nights in the 20s to stop some of the bleeding.



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Apr 11, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Well the base is super deep at Atti....oh wait



I don't mean to be too much of a downer by the struggle is real. On Sunday the base depths in the Wild Kitten glades were on the order of three feet of natural. But being Wildcat it is not evenly distributed. There are some really thin spots on Upper Polecat and Middle Lynx.

And Wildcat is very river prone as DHS suggests. Lower Lynx comes to mind as a spot that is really prone to washouts in warm weather.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2017)

Its cool I'm starting to get busy anyhow so a few more days and I'm done


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Well the base is super deep at Atti....oh wait


Sure would be nice about now if the ten foot base they blew on Wandering Skis had found itself on Lynx instead. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Sure would be nice about now if the ten foot base they blew on Wandering Skis had found itself on Lynx instead.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app




They blew some CRAZY deep trails down there!


----------



## frapcap (Apr 12, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> We probably scored the last run down Shaft today.  It felt like we were in a Indiana Jones movie as snow broke away to the river below as we skied over it.
> 
> By the weekend it will probably be snowmaking trails only and maybe Upper Wildcat.  A few shots out in the brook maybe doable, but it will be sketchy.
> 
> ...



The cold nights don't look to be in the forecast. 
We got lucky with a fantastic day on this past Sunday. Everything was open and was completely skiable. The only place we didn't go was into the lower part of Shaft. It wasn't the smartest thing to do considering we could hear the water rushing under our feet. The upper part was fantastic though! If it had to be my last day on the mountain due to easter and warm ups, I'm glad it was a stellar spring snow and bump day.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2017)

Tomorrow night and Friday night look to be in the 20's at the Cat.
*Thursday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 26. Blustery, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph increasing to 20 to 25 mph in the evening. 

*Friday*
Sunny, with a high near 45. Breezy, with a northwest wind 15 to 20 mph. 

*Friday Night*
Mostly clear, with a low around 28. Blustery. 

*Saturday*
A 30 percent chance of showers after 4pm.  Mostly sunny, with a high near 52.

Also next Monday night it cools down as well.
*Monday Night*
Partly cloudy, with a low around 23. Windy.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

If Wildcat gets rain Sunday, how do you guys think they'll rebound Monday?


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> If Wildcat gets rain Sunday, how do you guys think they'll rebound Monday?



They show 50% chance on Sunday so it may not be all that bad. Monday shows at 49 so at least it could be soft


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> They show 50% chance on Sunday so it may not be all that bad. Monday shows at 49 so at least it could be soft


I'm anticipating everything everywhere being soft this weekend.  But, also hoping a good amount will still be groomed in the morning to allow some nice warm-up laps before everything gets all bumped up.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

I ended up at wildcat today. Pissed rain for the past hour. Simply amazing amounts of snow gone. There's maybe 5 people skiing right now....that's a guess as I only physically saw 3 others on my first 5 runs. 

I could see them ending on the triple as the upper mtn is getting beat up. Snow farming season for the groomers starts soon. Surprisingly the actual snow is skiing really good. Fast wet cord. Als folly was toast lol


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

I ended up at wildcat today. Pissed rain for the past hour. Simply amazing amounts of snow gone. There's maybe 5 people skiing right now....that's a guess as I only physically saw 3 others on my first 5 runs. 

I could see them ending on the triple as the upper mtn is getting beat up. Snow farming season for the groomers starts soon. Surprisingly the actual snow is skiing really good. Fast wet cord. Als folly was toast lol


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 12, 2017)

I'll be at Wildcat all wknd hoping for the best...appears they have lost these 4 trails since yesterday per the snow report
Tomcat Schuss
Al's Folly
Hairball
Lift Lion


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I ended up at wildcat today. Pissed rain for the past hour. Simply amazing amounts of snow gone. There's maybe 5 people skiing right now....that's a guess as I only physically saw 3 others on my first 5 runs.
> 
> I could see them ending on the triple as the upper mtn is getting beat up. Snow farming season for the groomers starts soon. Surprisingly the actual snow is skiing really good. Fast wet cord. Als folly was toast lol





xwhaler said:


> I'll be at Wildcat all wknd hoping for the best...appears they have lost these 4 trails since yesterday per the snow report
> Tomcat Schuss
> Al's Folly
> Hairball
> Lift Lion


I know you'd be guessing, but what do you think about terrain for this weekend and into Monday?  We've never tried Wildcat, so we would both really like to be able to lap both sides from the peak if possible.  I'd hate to drive all the way up there and not be able to ride from the summit.


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> I'll be at Wildcat all wknd hoping for the best...appears they have lost these 4 trails since yesterday per the snow report
> Tomcat Schuss
> Al's Folly
> Hairball
> Lift Lion



Hoping against hope that some natural survives for the weekend!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I know you'd be guessing, but what do you think about terrain for this weekend and into Monday?  We've never tried Wildcat, so we would both really like to be able to lap both sides from the peak if possible.  I'd hate to drive all the way up there and not be able to ride from the summit.



You should be ok I think. Ill probably be up on Monday if you want to take some laps. Ill be at the bar @1100 lol


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

Upper wildcat, cougar,  cheetah and maybe some select trees believe it or not.


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> You should be ok I think. Ill probably be up on Monday if you want to take some laps. Ill be at the bar @1100 lol



If it looks like a decent spring day, I'll probably be there also. I want to go to tomorrow but the forecast looks like a bit of everything.


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> You should be ok I think. Ill probably be up on Monday if you want to take some laps. Ill be at the bar @1100 lol



Has Wildcat confirmed they are open midweek next week? Their online ticket sales show wknds only after this one which often times is an indication of their operating plans.
Just wasn't sure if you had heard something different on the hill.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

The word Im getting is next week 7 days, the following week closed tues, wed, thur. Obviously that could change.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

Next Monday for sure....


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> You should be ok I think. Ill probably be up on Monday if you want to take some laps. Ill be at the bar @1100 lol


Thanks for the insight.  Hell yeah!  I'd be happy to meet anyone from the forum and take some laps.  Always looking for people who know the mountain better to help guide me around a bit also.  I'll just have to play it by ear because I'll be riding with my wife, though I'm sure I can get away for a few runs.



Edd said:


> If it looks like a decent spring day, I'll probably be there also. I want to go to tomorrow but the forecast looks like a bit of everything.


Cool!



xwhaler said:


> Has Wildcat confirmed they are open midweek next week? Their online ticket sales show wknds only after this one which often times is an indication of their operating plans.
> Just wasn't sure if you had heard something different on the hill.


I'm going to reach out to them on FB Messenger now.  Most mountains are pretty good about getting back.  I was just kind of assuming since they ran the lifts this past Monday.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> The word Im getting is next week 7 days, the following week closed tues, wed, thur. Obviously that could change.





snoseek said:


> Next Monday for sure....


You're on the ball!  Thanks!


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Upper wildcat, cougar,  cheetah and maybe some select trees believe it or not.



That would be plenty for me!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2017)

xwhaler said:


> Has Wildcat confirmed they are open midweek next week? Their online ticket sales show wknds only after this one which often times is an indication of their operating plans.
> Just wasn't sure if you had heard something different on the hill.


I just called them and they said they plan to be open midweek next week, but those plans could change. Guest services didn't know when they will make the call.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I just called them and they said they plan to be open midweek next week, but those plans could change. Guest services didn't know when they will make the call.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Thanks guys!  I'm guessing it'll be pretty dead there Monday too.  (hopefully at least)


----------



## yeggous (Apr 12, 2017)

Black Mountain of NH is opening again on Saturday, 9-4. Tickets free to passholders of other mountains.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 2Planker (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful !  That works

Black on Fri
Cat Sat
Rain Sun
 Cat Mon






yeggous said:


> Black Mountain of NH is opening again on Saturday, 9-4. Tickets free to passholders of other mountains.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 12, 2017)

Very cool of Black Mountain.


On another note, it sounds like we've got quite a few Wildcat skiers on here.  I have overall heard good things and am hoping to get up there this season (and of course next season w/ the '17/'18 Peak Pass).


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Very cool of Black Mountain.


Many cool things around...except maybe the temperature the last few days.

Here is my latest update for this coming Easter weekend:

Total 53 tentatively open on Easter weekend

QC: 28
VT: 8
NH: 6
NY: 3
ME, NB & NL: 2 each
ON & NS: 1 each

*Heading for late Easter skiing – Eastern Closing Update 2017 – Week 3*


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 13, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I just called them and they said they plan to be open midweek next week, but those plans could change. Guest services didn't know when they will make the call.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Catsup948 fwd me an email today from Wildcat saying they would be open daily all next week!

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2017)

Windham done 4/2. Plattekill done as well.

Hunter throws in the towel today. Closed for the season.

That leaves Belleayre planning to open Sat as the only player left in the Cats (since this thread has concentrated on cats lately).


----------



## eatskisleep (Apr 14, 2017)

2Planker said:


> Beautiful !  That works
> 
> Black on Fri
> Cat Sat
> ...



FYI Black is just Saturday.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 19, 2017)

Number of open ski areas have been reduced dramatically with the passing of Easter. A number of them are still talking May.


From 53 to 16. Only 6 still running daily.

QC: 9
VT: 4
NH: 1
ME: 2


Complet list on my blog....
What’s left? Weekend after Easter – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Week 4
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...er-easter-eastern-closing-thread-2017-week-4/


----------



## urungus (Apr 20, 2017)

According to this mornings conditions report, the Bear Mountain area at Killington will not reopen this weekend and is closed for the season.  (No snow remaining on connecting trails.)  Will this result in overcrowding of the remaining open areas (Killington, Skye, Snowdon)?  Or do the number of visitors dwindle faster than the number of open trails at this time of year?


----------



## skimagic (Apr 20, 2017)

urungus said:


> According to this mornings conditions report, the Bear Mountain area at Killington will not reopen this weekend and is closed for the season.  (No snow remaining on connecting trails.)  Will this result in overcrowding of the remaining open areas (Killington, Skye, Snowdon)?  Or do the number of visitors dwindle faster than the number of open trails at this time of year?



Would the needles side of Skye be opening, or is that area also done.  I was hoping to get up there for one more day.


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 20, 2017)

The number of skiers dwindles FAR faster than the terrain at this time of year.



urungus said:


> According to this mornings conditions report, the Bear Mountain area at Killington will not reopen this weekend and is closed for the season.  (No snow remaining on connecting trails.)  Will this result in overcrowding of the remaining open areas (Killington, Skye, Snowdon)?  Or do the number of visitors dwindle faster than the number of open trails at this time of year?


----------



## fcksummer (Apr 20, 2017)

Its more crowded at the bar this time of year than the lift line.


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2017)

fcksummer said:


> Its more crowded at the bar this time of year than the lift line.


You mean the yurt!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Dickc (Apr 20, 2017)

skimagic said:


> Would the needles side of Skye be opening, or is that area also done.  I was hoping to get up there for one more day.



The bottom of Needles was patched together for last weekend so its doubtful they would do that again.  Today's report also says they lost Snowdon as of this afternoon.  That was pretty thin on Wednesday so I am not surprised.


----------



## MadPatSki (Apr 25, 2017)

Okay, here's an update from a motel room in the Great White North. I know the weather is different in the East right now. 


11 ski areas planning to open this weekend plus Monday May 1 for some.


Here's the list:


Almost May - Eastern Closing 2017 -Week 5
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2017/04/25/almost-may-eastern-closing-thread-2017-week-5/


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2017)

This thread has a seriously misleading title.  I'm not sure whether to be relieved or not.


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 26, 2017)

Mmmm, cake.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> Mmmm, cake.



Relieved it was!


----------



## dlague (Apr 26, 2017)

I almost threw up my lunch!


----------



## raisingarizona (Apr 26, 2017)

dlague said:


> I almost threw up my lunch!



Don't be so dramatic! 

I want to feed her lasagna while I pleasure myself.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> Don't be so dramatic!
> 
> I want to feed her lasagna while I pleasure myself.


Well, that escalated quickly.


----------



## wtcobb (Apr 28, 2017)

raisingarizona said:


> Don't be so dramatic!
> 
> I want to feed her lasagna while I pleasure myself.



IwanttofeedherlasagnawhileIpleasuremyself.com


----------



## MadPatSki (May 5, 2017)

Here is this week's blog post. A quick version, we are down to 2 (MSS in QC and K in VT).

How long May it last? - Week 6

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2017/05/05/how-long-may-it-last-week-6/



edit: Comi announced today that they are done for the season, so the official count is two for this weekend, but call ahead with this wet forecast. MSS has been known not to spin with weather is less than ideal for spring skiing (ie. rain and no one showing up)


----------



## drjeff (May 5, 2017)

A FB groomers group page post from last night had a winch cat operator from K posting a through the windshield pic of snow farming from lower Skyelark to push over to Superstar - K may very well (officially atleast) be down to just Superstar come their reopening on Saturday.....

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 5, 2017)

drjeff said:


> A FB groomers group page post from last night had a winch cat operator from K posting a through the windshield pic of snow farming from lower Skyelark to push over to Superstar - K may very well (officially atleast) be down to just Superstar come their reopening on Saturday.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


Oh wow.  Kind of disappointing.  With the weather outlook, I don't think they're going to make June this year.  This weekend looks like it could be a washout too which sucks.


----------



## Domeskier (May 5, 2017)

You guys are derailing what was promising to become an awesome turn in this otherwise dreary thread!


----------



## Jully (May 5, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Oh wow.  Kind of disappointing.  With the weather outlook, I don't think they're going to make June this year.  This weekend looks like it could be a washout too which sucks.



Agreed on the June, but you never know. Memorial day would be awesome, but seeing as that is 2 days before June, who knows. 

Deciding between Sat and Sun to head up this weekend. I'm thinking Sunday might be a little better, but its a roll of the dice with rain regardless.


----------



## Jully (May 5, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> You guys are derailing what was promising to become an awesome turn in this otherwise dreary thread!



Such as the end of the season always is!


----------



## andrec10 (May 5, 2017)

Ok guys, face reality and find some summer activities to do! Keeping busy helps! Before you know it, its fall!


----------



## machski (May 5, 2017)

drjeff said:


> A FB groomers group page post from last night had a winch cat operator from K posting a through the windshield pic of snow farming from lower Skyelark to push over to Superstar - K may very well (officially atleast) be down to just Superstar come their reopening on Saturday.....
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


Forget that, check K-Zone from last weekend.  Mid Skylark was down to a slush strip.  At least SS still looked solid coverage-wise.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skiur (May 5, 2017)

Saturday is looking like the better day now, some showers in the morning but the sun looks like it will be shining on superstar in the afternoon.


----------



## jack97 (May 8, 2017)

I'm done.... I was hoping to get one more weekend but chores and a nagging muscle pull got me thinking to call it a season. A good one I would say, lots of great times on the slope that will put a smile on my face for just thinking about them. 

Can't wait till the start of the next season.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 10, 2017)

I didn't get to ski last weekend, definitely will try to get some this weekend.

Same old, same old...for a 5th year in a row.  MSS and Kmart open this weekend.
*
Consistent as a Mothers’ Day in May – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Past 7*
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/2017/05/10/consistent-as-a-mothers-day-in-may-eastern-closing-thread-2017-past-7/


----------



## Smellytele (May 11, 2017)

Heading to K tomorrow weather shows mostly sunny and 51. would rather have 61 but like the mostly sunny part.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 11, 2017)

I'm debating trying to squeeze in a few hours before the rain Saturday or waiting until next weekend.  Next weekend looks nice as of now, but we're pretty far away still.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 11, 2017)

Update: MSS announced extra wkend of skiing. New closing date: May 21. Kmart still going until the snow melts or June.



MadPatSki said:


> I didn't get to ski last weekend, definitely will try to get some this weekend.
> 
> Same old, same old...for a 5th year in a row.  MSS and Kmart open this weekend.
> *
> ...


----------



## MadPatSki (May 12, 2017)

MadPatSki said:


> Update: MSS announced extra wkend of skiing. New closing date: May 21. Kmart still going until the snow melts or June.



Another update, make that Monday May 22, open for Victoria Day/Jour des patriotes/Holiday Monday.


----------



## machski (May 12, 2017)

Well, K was mostly sunny to start at 9 but quickly went to mostly cloudy.  Great corn snow, not too wet mush with the clouds.  Couple pics:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 12, 2017)

Are they grooming it at all or just leaving it all moguls?


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2017)

Looks like they are hanging in there nicely!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (May 12, 2017)

Nice Pics! Cover and depth still looks quite solid!


----------



## Domeskier (May 12, 2017)

Very nice, indeed.  Unfortunately, this weekend promises to be yet another washout.  It looks like they should have no problem doing a few more weekends, at least.


----------



## Glenn (May 12, 2017)

Great pics! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 12, 2017)

Weather looking nice for next weekend at this point... hoping it stays that way.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 12, 2017)

Looks great! I'll be there tomorrow for some skiing!


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 12, 2017)

I think June will happen this year

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (May 12, 2017)

It looks like they will. These cool temps have really helped I'm sure.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (May 12, 2017)

A few more pics from Friday 5/12/17:


----------



## chuckstah (May 12, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Are they grooming it at all or just leaving it all moguls?



Leaving it.   No grooming past 2 weekends.  This is what they did years ago when June was routine.  Once May comes around, let it ride.  For my sake, I hope they groom next weekend, but for June turns, they are doing the right thing.  I want to go tomorrow, but don't think I'll talk myself into going solo on a questionable day, as my friend's have already bailed.  We all bailed today, regrettably.


----------



## Smellytele (May 12, 2017)

I was at K today as well. it is holding out well. If they make it to June 1st I will attempt to go.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 12, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Leaving it.   No grooming past 2 weekends.  This is what they did years ago when June was routine.  Once May comes around, let it ride.  For my sake, I hope they groom next weekend, but for June turns, they are doing the right thing.  I want to go tomorrow, but don't think I'll talk myself into going solo on a questionable day, as my friend's have already bailed.  We all bailed today, regrettably.


I think the wet weather is playing a part in it as well.  It looks like next weekend's weather could be nice and dry, so I think they'll probably groom a cat-track or 2 wide with the nice weather.  Just a guess though.  I'll probably try to get up there next weekend myself.


----------



## Smellytele (May 12, 2017)

machski said:


> Well, K was mostly sunny to start at 9 but quickly went to mostly cloudy.  Great corn snow, not too wet mush with the clouds.  Couple pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went back to sunny around 1-1:30


----------



## Rambo (May 13, 2017)

A few more pics showing the bumps on Superstar. Taken Fri. 5/12/17:


----------



## machski (May 13, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I think the wet weather is playing a part in it as well.  It looks like next weekend's weather could be nice and dry, so I think they'll probably groom a cat-track or 2 wide with the nice weather.  Just a guess though.  I'll probably try to get up there next weekend myself.


They will not groom unless it gets cold enough or unless they have to start snowbridging the trail.  Grooming when it is soft will kill any chance for June.  

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 15, 2017)

machski said:


> They will not groom unless it gets cold enough or unless they have to start snowbridging the trail.  Grooming when it is soft will kill any chance for June.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Well, I hope they'll groom for Saturday personally.


----------



## Jully (May 15, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, I hope they'll groom for Saturday personally.



With temps near 90 on Thursday in the flatlands and Friday with lingering heat, I'd be surprised but I certainly don't want to presume that I know what management is thinking. I'm sure there's lots of people who want SS groomed and management knows that.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 15, 2017)

Jully said:


> With temps near 90 on Thursday in the flatlands and Friday with lingering heat, I'd be surprised but I certainly don't want to presume that I know what management is thinking. I'm sure there's lots of people who want SS groomed and management knows that.



I'd assume most of the people who ski at this time of year, can ski bumps, so wouldn't mind it ungroomed. Again, just my assumption.


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2017)

eatskisleep said:


> I'd assume most of the people who ski at this time of year, can ski bumps, so wouldn't mind it ungroomed. Again, just my assumption.



the 100-day club love arcing mandatory giant slalom turns on fresh cord from opening bell until 9:15am before posting grades for the day on K-zone and eating parking-lot barbecue.  K needs to cater to their core demographic...


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

I see they went to the Weekend only schedule?  Makes sense for snow preservation and cost containment.  I was looking at the web cam abd it is hard to tell whether they groomed it or not.  They will groom it sooner or later but it never stays that way very long.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 15, 2017)

Being a snowboarder, I prefer it when they groom a cat-track or 2 wide path down so that there's at least a few runs I can do to start the morning without it being entirely bumped up.  I also like how it progresses throughout the day and provides different paths and changes rather than just being bumped up the whole time.

Like I said, that's just me personally.  I'm sure most of the guys on skis don't mind it not groomed for the most part.

I'll probably go this weekend either way, groomed or not.  Saturday is looking nice as I look this morning.


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Being a snowboarder, I prefer it when they groom a cat-track or 2 wide path down so that there's at least a few runs I can do to start the morning without it being entirely bumped up.  I also like how it progresses throughout the day and provides different paths and changes rather than just being bumped up the whole time.
> 
> Like I said, that's just me personally.  I'm sure most of the guys on skis don't mind it not groomed for the most part.
> 
> I'll probably go this weekend either way, groomed or not.  Saturday is looking nice as I look this morning.


About 6 years ago, I went to Killington in May for my birthday.  It was the year after I tore my ACL.  While we had skied there two weeks prior when there were a few runs still open, I had never been when it was SS only.  Two weeks prior the bumps were manageable.  However, It had not been groomed for about two weeks and the bumps seemed huge.  It was a work out and a half.  Having to jump right into bumps from the get go was tough and being worried about my knee did not help.  I had avoided bumps most of the season until spring skiing to protect it.  That was a very interesting experience.  

There is not much room at the S turn to groom and keep bumps IIRC.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mister moose (May 15, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> the 100-day club love arcing mandatory giant slalom turns on fresh cord from opening bell until 9:15am before posting grades for the day on K-zone and eating parking-lot barbecue.  K needs to cater to their core demographic...




That falls flat as either a joke or a criticism.


----------



## Domeskier (May 15, 2017)

mister moose said:


> That falls flat as either a joke or a criticism.



Your photos do a good job making my point.  I'm glad the three of you were able to enjoy the bumps.


----------



## Jully (May 15, 2017)

mister moose said:


> View attachment 22586View attachment 22587
> That falls flat as either a joke or a criticism.



I appreciated it!


----------



## Smellytele (May 15, 2017)

mister moose said:


> View attachment 22586View attachment 22587
> That falls flat as either a joke or a criticism.




Think that is the bud light girl I saw Friday


----------



## machski (May 17, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, I hope they'll groom for Saturday personally.


If they didn't groom it monday night, doubt they will now.  Way too warm and soft to put a cat on it now to the weekend.  Only if they absolutely have to (IE, the S at tower 3 gets really bad).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 17, 2017)

machski said:


> If they didn't groom it monday night, doubt they will now.  Way too warm and soft to put a cat on it now to the weekend.  Only if they absolutely have to (IE, the S at tower 3 gets really bad).
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Why would they groom it Monday night when they're closed all week until Friday?  Friday night into Saturday it looks like temps may drop below 40*.  Not below freezing obviously which is what everyone would hope for, but not absurdly warm either like the next couple days.

The end of next week looks like it could be a wash-out, so they also may determine that they'll get more visitors this weekend with the nicer weather.  As of now, next Thursday and Friday look like rain and 60's.  Not sure about next weekend yet, too far out to show on the 10-day forecasts.

I reached out to them on their FB Messenger and they replied yesterday saying that they have yet to make a decision about grooming for the weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Why would they groom it Monday night when they're closed all week until Friday?



Might be the only night all week it was cold enough to do it.  If it's too warm/soft the groomer just sinks too deep into the snow for the tiller to smooth out and you get nasty rutted out cat tracks every where.




Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Might be the only night all week it was cold enough to do it.  If it's too warm/soft the groomer just sinks too deep into the snow for the tiller to smooth out and you get nasty rutted out cat tracks every where.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking online and it looks like Sunday/Monday had about the same low temp as Friday/Saturday.
I'll probably go either way though, whether they groom or not.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 17, 2017)

Sure, but how accurate is a five day out forecast even in winter, never mind May?  I think a mountain needs to be much more opportunistic in their operations decisions this time of year.  If they groomed Monday night, it was likely because they thought it would be the only opportunity they'd get.  It will get to a point very soon and usually is at that point by now already that the only thing you'll see is moving snow around to cover bare spots.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 17, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Sure, but how accurate is a five day out forecast even in winter, never mind May?  I think a mountain needs to be much more opportunistic in their operations decisions this time of year.  If they groomed Monday night, it was likely because they thought it would be the only opportunity they'd get.  It will get to a point very soon and usually is at that point by now already that the only thing you'll see is moving snow around to cover bare spots.


I really don't know.  I'm just trying to guess since they declined to give a real response other than "we have yet to decide".

2 seasons ago when they went until Memorial Day weekend they groomed that weekend.  I can't comment on the previous weekends because I was only there on 5/25.  Well, maybe they didn't "groom" per se, but they knocked down the moguls/natural bumps on about 1/2 of the width of Superstar.


----------



## Jully (May 17, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm looking online and it looks like Sunday/Monday had about the same low temp as Friday/Saturday.
> I'll probably go either way though, whether they groom or not.



Saturday and Sunday are looking pretty equally nice I think. I'm probably headed up one of the days. Should be a pretty great spring day!


----------



## machski (May 17, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I really don't know.  I'm just trying to guess since they declined to give a real response other than "we have yet to decide".
> 
> 2 seasons ago when they went until Memorial Day weekend they groomed that weekend.  I can't comment on the previous weekends because I was only there on 5/25.  Well, maybe they didn't "groom" per se, but they knocked down the moguls/natural bumps on about 1/2 of the width of Superstar.


My experience has been they only mow down the middle of the bumps when they freeze solid early in the spring and would be almost unskiable the first few hours.  After that, they tend to not groom until they need to start moving snow around to bridge up bare areas, and then it usually concentrated to where they need to be.  Once Skylark goes, the odds of having a groomed route declines immensely.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (May 18, 2017)

Getting thin on skiers right...


----------



## Jcb890 (May 18, 2017)

Its hot as f*ck out there today and even in the mid-80s up at Killington.  Next week looks like some possible rain, but no temps in the 70s or 80s (as of now).  Do you guys think they'll make it to June?  June 1st is 2 weeks away.  I wonder if they'd open that Thursday - Sunday or just open Thursday to say they operated in June?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2017)

If it looks like they can operate Friday - Sunday, I'd imagine they'd open those days and skip Thursday the 1st.  If there's still continuous skiing, I don' t see them opening on Thursday and then shutting it down.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 18, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> If it looks like they can operate Friday - Sunday, I'd imagine they'd open those days and skip Thursday the 1st.  If there's still continuous skiing, I don' t see them opening on Thursday and then shutting it down.


That makes sense, but I figured if it was close maybe they'd open just for the 1st to say they were open on the 1st.  Kind of like Sunday River staying open Monday, May 1st, just to be "Open into May".


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That makes sense, but I figured if it was close maybe they'd open just for the 1st to say they were open on the 1st.  Kind of like Sunday River staying open Monday, May 1st, just to be "Open into May".



Killington is different.  Except for the Nyberg years they've always gone until they can't go no more. 

Now if you mean close as in there's a decent amount of trail available, say 90% and some walking required?  Then I could see them opening up 6/1 just to say they got June.  They likely wouldn't go beyond that though you never know.  Years ago I remember having to walk down the full upper head wall and other sections of the trail and they still ran the lift.  Basically patch skiing.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 18, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Killington is different.  Except for the Nyberg years they've always gone until they can't go no more.
> 
> Now if you mean close as in there's a decent amount of trail available, say 90% and some walking required?  Then I could see them opening up 6/1 just to say they got June.  They likely wouldn't go beyond that though you never know.  Years ago I remember having to walk down the full upper head wall and other sections of the trail and they still ran the lift.  Basically patch skiing.


Ah, thank you for the info.  I'd love to go ride in June so I'm all for it if they can be open that whole weekend.

Yeah, that's what I meant by "_close_", close to being done/out of snow.  I'll try and go as late as the trail is actually lift serviced.  If I'm going to have to walk/hike, I might just try and make the trek up to Tuckerman.

My only "historical information" in regards to Killington going into May/June is from 2 years ago.  I have technically been snowboarding since 2000-ish, but from '00 - '03 I'd go 2-3 times per year over a weekend at Killington as part of a family trip and then basically stopped from '03 - '14, starting back up in '14.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Killington is different.  Except for the Nyberg years they've always gone until they can't go no more.
> 
> Now if you mean close as in there's a decent amount of trail available, say 90% and some walking required?  Then I could see them opening up 6/1 just to say they got June.  They likely wouldn't go beyond that though you never know.  Years ago I remember having to walk down the full upper head wall and other sections of the trail and they still ran the lift.  Basically patch skiing.



I have been going to Killington right to the end since the management change from 2012-2013 season to the 2014-2015 season with hopes they would make it to June 1st.  They always fell short.  IIRC, one year they made May 26th and we were walking, in fact many of my last days there require walk on walk off which I thought was cool.  I hope they make it but I agree with an earlier post - doubt they would open just for June 1st with limited trail now if there is close to TTB on SS then all bets are off.  The S turn is really starting to attack though so you shall see.


----------



## 180 (May 18, 2017)

I doubt they'll make June 1.  There will be snow left though.  My goal is to hike the same day my son graduates KMS, on June 3.


----------



## Domeskier (May 18, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'll try and go as late as the trail is actually lift serviced.  If I'm going to have to walk/hike, I might just try and make the trek up to Tuckerman.



Like DHS mentioned, there can be significant amounts of walking even if the lifts are running.  I guess it's easier to hike down to the snow in snowboard boots, but more of a pain to strap in and out of your board each time.  Some folks just ski the grass and mud.  That might be easier on a board too, I guess.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/ArapahoeBasinSkiArea/videos/10158639224765332/


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Ah, thank you for the info.  I'd love to go ride in June so I'm all for it if they can be open that whole weekend.
> 
> Yeah, that's what I meant by "_close_", close to being done/out of snow.  I'll try and go as late as the trail is actually lift serviced.  If I'm going to have to walk/hike, I might just try and make the trek up to Tuckerman.
> 
> My only "historical information" in regards to Killington going into May/June is from 2 years ago.  I have technically been snowboarding since 2000-ish, but from '00 - '03 I'd go 2-3 times per year over a weekend at Killington as part of a family trip and then basically stopped from '03 - '14, starting back up in '14.


This weekend no grooming, walk on, walk off lift per K report. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> This weekend no grooming, walk on, walk off lift per K report.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



They are toast!  More than likely will not open next weekend.


----------



## Jully (May 18, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> This weekend no grooming, walk on, walk off lift per K report.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Only Friday. Might be different for Saturday. Wait and see though!


----------



## JDMRoma (May 18, 2017)

Jully said:


> Only Friday. Might be different for Saturday. Wait and see though!



No they said no grooming this weekend. So we shall see what's left come Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2017)

I'll snap a few pics tomorow. Still looks deep on the cam. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> They are toast!  More than likely will not open next weekend.


I expect them to open next weekend.  Will they make it through the entire weekend?  Who knows?

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MadPatSki (May 18, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> I expect them to open next weekend.  Will they make it through the entire weekend?  Who knows?



They are still openly talking of a June target, temps should cool off for this weekend and the following week. Planning to be at the Canadian Passport Office tomorrow, my passport is expiring on Monday. I think I'll have to ask for express delivery.

Here's my latest update:


May turns to V: Victoria and Very Hot – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Part 8
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...-very-hot-eastern-closing-thread-2017-part-8/


----------



## Jcb890 (May 18, 2017)

Damn, they just FB Messaged me the same... rough.


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Damn, they just FB Messaged me the same... rough.


Walking on-off is no big deal at all. It's continuous once you click in (For now) if they groom in this heat forget about Memorial Day


Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (May 18, 2017)

Pushing snow into the load/unload areas is a waste of good snow and it would just melt quickly in those areas. Leaving it on the trail itself is a much better idea if that's what it takes to keep it open as long as possible. A little walking to load/unload isn't a big deal. I've done it before at another ski area. From the cam it still looked quite deep earlier. We're two weeks away from June...I don't think it is out of the question as long as things cool back down to normal and we don't get another major heatwave like we had the past couple days.


----------



## benski (May 18, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Pushing snow into the load/unload areas is a waste of good snow and it would just melt quickly in those areas. Leaving it on the trail itself is a much better idea if that's what it takes to keep it open as long as possible. A little walking to load/unload isn't a big deal. I've done it before at another ski area. From the cam it still looked quite deep earlier. We're two weeks away from June...I don't think it is out of the question as long as things cool back down to normal and we don't get another major heatwave like we had the past couple days.



The load and unload area are carpeted, so you don't need snow there but I don't know how large the carpet is.


----------



## ss20 (May 18, 2017)

K management has said they will not run the lift if there's a lot of walking.  On/off the lift is normal.  But if there's multiple breaks in the trail on the way down they won't do it.  People wanted them to run the lift June 1 a couple years ago, they said they wouldn't do it because it wasn't continuous skiing.

After Monday we'll know if June 1 is possible.  Depends on how bad that damage is.


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2017)

ss20 said:


> K management has said they will not run the lift if there's a lot of walking.  On/off the lift is normal.  But if there's multiple breaks in the trail on the way down they won't do it.  People wanted them to run the lift June 1 a couple years ago, they said they wouldn't do it because it wasn't continuous skiing.
> 
> After Monday we'll know if June 1 is possible.  Depends on how bad that damage is.


Closing day last year was as much dirt/walking as snow. Actually  more. So that no longer applies. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (May 18, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Closing day last year was as much dirt/walking as snow. Actually  more. So that no longer applies.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



From what I read/saw on closing day last year they had moved snow over the S but it was all gone by noon and people had to hike down the whole bottom headwall.  They tried though.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> They are toast!  More than likely will not open next weekend.


Dave,

It's posts like this one that really annoy people.  It's not so much the Debbie Downer nature of it, but it's almost as if you are actively rooting for negative outcomes in the East. You've done it All. Season. Long. whenever things look unfavorable from 2000 miles away. Basically the appearance is trolling.

I know you've expressed​ that's not your intent, but it sure comes across that way.  

Such comments are a far departure from when you lived and skied here and were always positive thinking about the New England ski scene.  

What gives? 



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 18, 2017)

ss20 said:


> From what I read/saw on closing day last year they had moved snow over the S but it was all gone by noon and people had to hike down the whole bottom headwall.  They tried though.


Had to be there. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (May 19, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> No they said no grooming this weekend. So we shall see what's left come Sunday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Woops! Read the report wrong. I support the decision as others have said. Walking on or off the lift is no prob


----------



## JDMRoma (May 19, 2017)

Jully said:


> Woops! Read the report wrong. I support the decision as others have said. Walking on or off the lift is no prob



Carrying your gear on the lift ?? How the hell are you going to be able to have a beer and relax on the lift ?? 




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JDMRoma (May 19, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Dave,
> 
> It's posts like this one that really annoy people.  It's not so much the Debbie Downer nature of it, but it's almost as if you are actively rooting for negative outcomes in the East. You've done it All. Season. Long. whenever things look unfavorable from 2000 miles away. Basically the appearance is trolling.
> 
> ...



Exactly !! It's like there's 2 Daves !
The Dave we know and love and then there's Douchey Dave who reports on our conditions 2000 miles away


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (May 19, 2017)

JDMRoma said:


> Carrying your gear on the lift ?? How the hell are you going to be able to have a beer and relax on the lift ?? &#55357;&#56834;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have about half a hand free. Or drink it while skiing on the way down!


----------



## snoseek (May 19, 2017)

Wouldn't Superstar make some nice easy access patch skiing without the lift. It's maybe not worth driving several hours but I would think you could pull your car right up to the bottom, load up some beers, hike up to a good patch of snow and just lap it all day. 

To me that sounds like a nice mellow day. Do you really need the lift at this point?


----------



## Jcb890 (May 19, 2017)

I think I'll still head up tomorrow.  The one positive to no grooming is that I don't need to wake up at 3:45 AM to get 1st chair.  I'll probably shoot to get on the road by 7 AM and on the mountain by 10:30 AM or so.

I suppose I could use plenty of work on my mogul riding anyways! Haha


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Dave,
> 
> It's posts like this one that really annoy people.  It's not so much the Debbie Downer nature of it, but it's almost as if you are actively rooting for negative outcomes in the East. You've done it All. Season. Long. whenever things look unfavorable from 2000 miles away. Basically the appearance is trolling.
> 
> ...


I have skied Killington every spring to the end and I know the pattern.  I am just calling it as I have experienced it.  Because I am in Colorado should not make a difference.  I am not talking smack.  Once they get to walk on walk off they generally do not make it much further that is fact.  Do I want them to hit June 1st absolutely I am a Killington fan.  I think it would be cool.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> I have skied Killington every spring to the end and I know the pattern.  I am just calling it as I have experienced it.  Because I am in Colorado should not make a difference.  I am not talking smack.  Once they get to walk on walk off they generally do not make it much further that is fact.  Do I want them to hit June 1st absolutely I am a Killington fan.  I think it would be cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



The snow depth right now is deeper than I have ever seen at this time over the whole length of the run.


----------



## Domeskier (May 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> I have skied Killington every spring to the end and I know the pattern.  I am just calling it as I have experienced it.  Because I am in Colorado should not make a difference.  I am not talking smack.  Once they get to walk on walk off they generally do not make it much further that is fact.  Do I want them to hit June 1st absolutely I am a Killington fan.  I think it would be cool.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Helps to read the conditions report before posting about conditions from 2,000 miles away.  It's walk-on/walk-off because they are shooting for June, not because there isn't snow to farm.


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2017)

Puck it said:


> The snow depth right now is deeper than I have ever seen at this time over the whole length of the run.


I looks like it for sure from the web cam.  With the cooler temps next week there might be a shot at June 1st.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Puck it (May 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> I looks like it for sure from the web cam.  With the cooler temps next week there might be a shot at June 1st.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


You have to take what the web cam gives you!!!!!


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2017)

Puck it said:


> You have to take what the web cam gives you!!!!!


Damn straight!  And the weather reports and what others are saying and what the mountains are reporting and the fact that snow melts.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 19, 2017)

Short walk at top, a bit longer at the base. Skiing is great. Still a bit firm and no deep mush yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 19, 2017)

Making it through Memorial day will give them 201 operating days. They are at operating day 195 as of today.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2017)

How about some pictures from the top of the upper headwall looking down the trail.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 19, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> Short walk at top, a bit longer at the base. Skiing is great. Still a bit firm and no deep mush yet.



Awesome...what is the annoying black flies forecast? Have they shown up yet?


----------



## MadPatSki (May 19, 2017)

MadPatSki said:


> May turns to V: Victoria and Very Hot – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Part 8
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...-very-hot-eastern-closing-thread-2017-part-8/



****Update: Friday May 19, 3:00pm*: The MSS crew couldn't save the snow; the heatwave killed St-Sauveur season this week. MSS's last day was Saturday May 13.

My passport should be ready for next weekend.


----------



## chuckstah (May 19, 2017)

MadPatSki said:


> Awesome...what is the annoying black flies forecast? Have they shown up yet?


None yet!

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (May 19, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> None yet!
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Good to know! Appreciate the live updates!


----------



## chuckstah (May 19, 2017)

Couple pics of the top
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Its still deep. Couple trouble spots are the headwall, which will likely rewuire walking by Sunday, and the usual spot at the end of the flat middle section. There's lots of snow to move around, so I think next weekend will be a go. June, I dunno. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spiderpig (May 19, 2017)

Patching up the headwall and the S, per the snow report. They were laying down hay at the latter this morning. To me, it's not as bad as the picture makes it look. Good width/depth to skier's left.


----------



## skiadikt (May 19, 2017)

stunned by the snow loss this past week but supe skied great today. as would be expected, bumps were smaller & rounder at the open and softened nicely. by days end it was skied down to the base ice in some spots as temps dropped in the afternoon. despite the walk-on walk-off, should be a great weekend. they should be open memorial weekend and june 1 is still a "possibility".


----------



## Jcb890 (May 20, 2017)

On my way up now.  Anyone else going up today?


----------



## Jcb890 (May 20, 2017)

I'm on the chair about to take my 4th run.  The sun is starting to soften everything up, but like mentioned previously, ice is starting to show in some spots.  They basically groomed the headwall and 1 track wide down at the bottom.

If you see a guy in a bright green jacket, black helmet and shorts, say hi.  I probably won't stay all day though.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 20, 2017)

Some photos from today.  Sorry for the rotated photos... uploading from my phone.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 20, 2017)

And a few more.


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2017)

Wow that is a lot of base left on the sides.  Hi e might be a possibility - would love to see them make it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (May 20, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> And a few more.
> 
> View attachment 22597View attachment 22598View attachment 22599View attachment 22600


Way to get it!  Actually looks pretty good with more sun.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 20, 2017)

It was pretty good once things started to soften up.  Even when it was still hard from overnight it was pretty damn good because they had groomed at least a decent amount of it.  There will certainly be a lot of walking involved next weekend and if they make June.  Like others said though the walk to the lift at the bottom and from the lift at the top wasn't bad at all.  Hopefully they don't lose too much more headwall, but I'm sure they will.

I did 8 runs from 8:20 or 8:30 until about 11:00.  By then there was no more evidence of the groomed sections and it was getting quite busy.  The busy factor was okay, but what really annoys me is people stopping in obvious choke points or obvious avenues EVERYONE has been going down all day.  It really aggravates me how selfish and oblivious to others people can be.  I'm normally not one to say much other than niceties on the slopes but there was a couple of times when I had to go around a skier or sit and wait for them to move, so I felt the need to tell them they were in a bad spot to stop.  There was also a couple of times where I was almost hit in the head by someone swinging skis around while carrying them and another older gentleman was carrying his poles dangerously almost hitting people behind him as he walked, including me.

C'mon skiers, get your shit together! :lol:


----------



## Jully (May 21, 2017)

Gah! I just missed you Jcb890. I rolled in just a bit past 11 and skied till 2:15 when lines got mad long for some reason. Stretched almost all the way to the umbrella bar!

Tons of snow left. Next weekend won't be a problem. Headwall is starting to get thin on skiers right, but still plenty of depth in spots. Amazing bluebird day on Saturday.


----------



## Jully (May 21, 2017)

Agree on people stopping at choke points too. I found it better then a normal Saturday skiing in terms of people stopping in the middle of the trail, but it was still frustrating.


----------



## cdskier (May 21, 2017)

Jully said:


> Agree on people stopping at choke points too. I found it better then a normal Saturday skiing in terms of people stopping in the middle of the trail, but it was still frustrating.



You'd think at this point in the season it would be mostly seasoned skiers that would know better...


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> It was pretty good once things started to soften up.  Even when it was still hard from overnight it was pretty damn good because they had groomed at least a decent amount of it.  There will certainly be a lot of walking involved next weekend and if they make June.  Like others said though the walk to the lift at the bottom and from the lift at the top wasn't bad at all.  Hopefully they don't lose too much more headwall, but I'm sure they will.
> 
> I did 8 runs from 8:20 or 8:30 until about 11:00.  By then there was no more evidence of the groomed sections and it was getting quite busy.  The busy factor was okay, but what really annoys me is people stopping in obvious choke points or obvious avenues EVERYONE has been going down all day.  It really aggravates me how selfish and oblivious to others people can be.  I'm normally not one to say much other than niceties on the slopes but there was a couple of times when I had to go around a skier or sit and wait for them to move, so I felt the need to tell them they were in a bad spot to stop.  There was also a couple of times where I was almost hit in the head by someone swinging skis around while carrying them and another older gentleman was carrying his poles dangerously almost hitting people behind him as he walked, including me.
> 
> C'mon skiers, get your shit together! :lol:


One thing that I hate is when skiers shoulder carry and turn and make people duck.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (May 21, 2017)

cdskier said:


> You'd think at this point in the season it would be mostly seasoned skiers that would know better...



Exactly why it was better, but still far from perfect.


----------



## dlague (May 21, 2017)

Jully said:


> Agree on people stopping at choke points too. I found it better then a normal Saturday skiing in terms of people stopping in the middle of the trail, but it was still frustrating.


Choke points are frustrating like snowboarders after getting off the lift and skiers trying to figure where they want to go.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## eatskisleep (May 21, 2017)

I think this year is the deepest that I have seen superstar in May. The bottom section must have been about 20 feet deep. I looked up a few of my old photos. Skylark was open at this time a few years ago, and they closed on 5/21. This year and last they are really pushing it and that is great to see. I think June should not be a problem for them! A few photos from 5/13:

















Compared to 5/10/2014:






Also notice that the snowmaking pipe was in a different location than it is now... (pic from 2014)





From 5/10/14





2014 was wide, but not as deep.

I was there for closing day last season, it was a lots of grass/rock skiing/walking, but it was fun, and they ran the lifts so that was awesome too. Oh, and tickets were free!


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2017)

This is May 21, 2016 one year ago today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 21, 2017)

And this is May 27, 2016. Lost a lot in 6 days. Real warm week IIRC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (May 21, 2017)

Still some turns to be made  ....Maybe next year for me but for now vicarious turns


----------



## Glenn (May 22, 2017)

Cool temps this week should help things a bit.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2017)

eatskisleep said:


> I think this year is the deepest that I have seen superstar in May. The bottom section must have been about 20 feet deep. I looked up a few of my old photos. Skylark was open at this time a few years ago, and they closed on 5/21. This year and last they are really pushing it and that is great to see. I think June should not be a problem for them! A few photos from 5/13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those pics help to put things into perspective and provide and idea of the current state.  Would be cool to see them make it.


chuckstah said:


> This is May 21, 2016 one year ago today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chuckstah said:


> And this is May 27, 2016. Lost a lot in 6 days. Real warm week IIRC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (May 22, 2017)

I think the key thing looking ahead for K's chances of making it to June this year, is while the forecast can change, the 10 day forecast as of now has no major heat waves.  If that plays out, very likely the the chair will spin on June 1st and they'll be far more skiing than walking as well!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 22, 2017)

How much walking is the real question.  If they open that weekend in June I think I'll try and make it up just to say I went in June.

The walking this weekend wasn't bad at all.

My wife was watching though while I rode and in just the few hours I was riding she said she could see the "S" section thinning out... and that wasn't even that long of a time.  Here's to hoping for June!


----------



## CoolMike (May 22, 2017)

Anyone know what happened to the dude who used to play music in the corner of the umbrella bar area at Killington in the springtime?  I was looking forward to listening to him rock out this weekend but he was not there on Saturday.  He's been there every other time I've skied in late April through May.  Sometimes you see him even at the Ski expo in the fall.

Anyhow, I don't remember his name and don't really know how to describe him.  He plays rock covers, plays guitar and sings.


----------



## 180 (May 22, 2017)

he is good!



CoolMike said:


> Anyone know what happened to the dude who used to play music in the corner of the umbrella bar area at Killington in the springtime?  I was looking forward to listening to him rock out this weekend but he was not there on Saturday.  He's been there every other time I've skied in late April through May.  Sometimes you see him even at the Ski expo in the fall.
> 
> Anyhow, I don't remember his name and don't really know how to describe him.  He plays rock covers, plays guitar and sings.


----------



## chuckstah (May 22, 2017)

180 said:


> he is good!


Joey Leone. He is touring out West this Spring I believe. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 25, 2017)

Saw the chair running this morning on Superstar.??


----------



## Jcb890 (May 25, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Saw the chair running this morning on Superstar.??


Yup, just looked at the webcam and its running now.  It also looks like they groomed a bunch over near the "S turn", I assume that's because they had to move snow around.  It was looking thin when I checked out the webcam on Tuesday I think it was.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 25, 2017)

Still turning an hour later.


----------



## icedtea (May 25, 2017)

Let's keep the groomers off as much as possible !!


----------



## Rowsdower (May 25, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, but why is it that Killington is the mountain that pushes for the longest season? Seems that other mountains have better geographic location, exposure, and elevation to extend their seasons. Why is it nobody else tries? Money? Lack of interest? I'd think Stowe, Jay or Sugarloaf could offer lift-accessed skiing into late-May/early-June if they tried. I've heard of people skiing patches at Stowe into June anyway.


----------



## chuckstah (May 25, 2017)

Pic from today (not mine)  getting thin.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (May 25, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Yup, just looked at the webcam and its running now.  It also looks like they groomed a bunch over near the "S turn", I assume that's because they had to move snow around.  It was looking thin when I checked out the webcam on Tuesday I think it was.



More than likely wanted to move it before it got too wet from the rain since it looks like today and tomorrow will be wet.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 25, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> Just out of curiosity, but why is it that Killington is the mountain that pushes for the longest season? Seems that other mountains have better geographic location, exposure, and elevation to extend their seasons. Why is it nobody else tries? Money? Lack of interest? I'd think Stowe, Jay or Sugarloaf could offer lift-accessed skiing into late-May/early-June if they tried. I've heard of people skiing patches at Stowe into June anyway.


. 

Best set up within striking distance of both Boston and Manhattan markets.   The more northern areas could probably go a lot deeper with less snow, especially Sugarloaf, but they're just too far from population centers.


----------



## Jully (May 25, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> .
> 
> Best set up within striking distance of both Boston and Manhattan markets.   The more northern areas could probably go a lot deeper with less snow, especially Sugarloaf, but they're just too far from population centers.



Exactly. K also has the reputation going back decades now. Even if something closer to NYC or Boston went late, it would be tough to pull from K I suspect. It is pretty perfectly located to grab from both city markets but is still far enough north to handle the weather a little better than a Mt.Snow or Stratton.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 25, 2017)

Elevation advantage of the southern VT ski areas too.  Superstar base is 2500 feet.  No need to upload or download to access it.  Great bar at the bottom.  Tailgating slope side with a view of the trail.  It's got the total package.  Even places that could go deeper like Sugarloaf, lack the entire package.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 25, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> .
> 
> Best set up within striking distance of both Boston and Manhattan markets.   The more northern areas could probably go a lot deeper with less snow, especially Sugarloaf, but they're just too far from population centers.



Bingo... and great snowmaking. Artificial snow is also more durable (Jay doesn't or need to blow as much fake snow). There is also the one lift access to snow that makes it a great setup. I personally prefer the one Killington Peak double with a mid station as the perfect setup for early and late season turns, but there wasn't the party tailgate atmosphere back in those days compared to the Superstar setup.

It is also the same here with St-Sauveur, one of the closest to Montreal, but Tremblant or Mont Ste-Anne near Quebec City could definitely challenge them for longest season if the will and the economics were there.


----------



## benski (May 25, 2017)

I heard also that kilington's water permit either allows significantly larger withdraws or more gallons per minuet than any other ski area in Vermont could even apply for. I think they were grandfathered in or something.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 25, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> Just out of curiosity, but why is it that Killington is the mountain that pushes for the longest season? Seems that other mountains have better geographic location, exposure, and elevation to extend their seasons. Why is it nobody else tries? Money? Lack of interest? I'd think Stowe, Jay or Sugarloaf could offer lift-accessed skiing into late-May/early-June if they tried. I've heard of people skiing patches at Stowe into June anyway.



Killington has a greater tolerance for losing money early/late season and it keeps their season pass holders happy.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 25, 2017)

In addition to what everyone else said, Killington has a great trail for it. Superstar is awesome, perfect pitch for spring bumps. The steep head wall, then nice relaxing mid section, then steep finish before the lift and the Perfect spot to show off for the bar and day-drinkers in Adirondack chairs. Not super far from Boston either. Jay would be awesome if it wasn't 5 hours away. 

Also I don't think they lose money with late season, they only operate one lift, patrol is probably volunteered, and they literally only have a grille opened for food. Every weekend is a good crowd!


----------



## cdskier (May 25, 2017)

eatskisleep said:


> Also I don't think they lose money with late season, they only operate one lift, patrol is probably volunteered, and they literally only have a grille opened for food. Every weekend is a good crowd!



Even if the actual costs per day of operating are less than the revenue brought in from food/beverage, is it still enough to offset the extra snow-making costs to build that depth of snow? Of course on the flip side the fact of being open so late and having the reputation for longest season certainly has marketing value.

Even though I've never had a chance to take advantage of it, I still think it is great that they try to go as long as possible whether or not they are losing money or profiting. I'd probably suspect overall it is somewhat revenue neutral when you consider all the tangible and intangible costs and benefits.


----------



## ss20 (May 25, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> Just out of curiosity, but why is it that Killington is the mountain that pushes for the longest season? Seems that other mountains have better geographic location, exposure, and elevation to extend their seasons. Why is it nobody else tries? Money? Lack of interest? I'd think Stowe, Jay or Sugarloaf could offer lift-accessed skiing into late-May/early-June if they tried. I've heard of people skiing patches at Stowe into June anyway.



It's Killington.  For every 1 hardcore skier that bashes it there's 99 others that love it.  For the tourist/casual skier, Killington is the ultimate on the East Coast.  They were one step ahead on everything on the East Coast from the opening of the Gondola in 1968 up through the beginning-of-the-end of the ASC days.

No other mountain has the dedication of it's passholders and a universal love from tourists and diehards.  Thus there's still a pretty good customer base in October and May.  You couldn't replicate that anywhere on the East Coast, imo.


----------



## machski (May 25, 2017)

benski said:


> I heard also that kilington's water permit either allows significantly larger withdraws or more gallons per minuet than any other ski area in Vermont could even apply for. I think they were grandfathered in or something.


May have been at one time but I don't think this is the case anymore. 

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## spiderpig (May 25, 2017)

Rowsdower said:


> Just out of curiosity, but why is it that Killington is the mountain that pushes for the longest season? Seems that other mountains have better geographic location, exposure, and elevation to extend their seasons. Why is it nobody else tries? Money? Lack of interest? I'd think Stowe, Jay or Sugarloaf could offer lift-accessed skiing into late-May/early-June if they tried. I've heard of people skiing patches at Stowe into June anyway.



Speaking of Stowe


----------



## MadPatSki (May 25, 2017)

*Here is this week's post - maybe tomorrow afternoon in my case.

Killington, Memorial Day and into June – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Week 9*

https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...into-june-eastern-closing-thread-2017-week-9/


----------



## mister moose (May 26, 2017)

machski said:


> May have been at one time but I don't think this is the case anymore.


Based on what?

I've never heard of any limit and Snowshed pond is never dry.  The source is Woodward reservoir, and it's sizeable.


----------



## Smellytele (May 26, 2017)

ss20 said:


> It's Killington.  For every 1 hardcore skier that bashes it there's 99 others that love it.  For the tourist/casual skier, Killington is the ultimate on the East Coast.  They were one step ahead on everything on the East Coast from the opening of the Gondola in 1968 up through the beginning-of-the-end of the ASC days.
> 
> No other mountain has the dedication of it's passholders and a universal love from tourists and diehards.  Thus there's still a pretty good customer base in October and May.  You couldn't replicate that anywhere on the East Coast, imo.



I would call my wife a casual skier and she does not like Killington at all. She will ski it early season (well Thanksgiving through mid December) but never after that. I on the hand ski it when it is the only game in town because I have no other options except maybe Sunday River early season but the distance to SR for limited skiing isn't worth it to me.
I don't really want to get into their clientele (but I guess I am) but that is the reason neither of us like it. No it isn't all of them, not even most but some.


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 26, 2017)

Highway star


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2017)

MadPatSki said:


> *Here is this week's post - maybe tomorrow afternoon in my case.
> 
> Killington, Memorial Day and into June – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – Week 9*
> 
> https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...into-june-eastern-closing-thread-2017-week-9/


Very nice write up!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 26, 2017)

Damn.No fat lady still at A-basin.What a beautifull day.


----------



## icedtea (May 26, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> I would call my wife a casual skier and she does not like Killington at all. She will ski it early season (well Thanksgiving through mid December) but never after that. I on the hand ski it when it is the only game in town because I have no other options except maybe Sunday River early season but the distance to SR for limited skiing isn't worth it to me.
> I don't really want to get into their clientele (but I guess I am) but that is the reason neither of us like it. No it isn't all of them, not even most but some.



Come out this weekend, everyone is friendly at the mountain and there to have a good time with some last lift service turns.

BBQs will be fired up and lots of cold beer. No better way to celebrate!

You can get clowns anywhere but those people are most likely at the beach this weekend and not up in VT.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> Damn.No fat lady still at A-basin.What a beautifull day.


Are you out here?  We are planning of hitting A Basin on Sunday.  Lots of terrain still open.  They shut down Zuma Bowl with lots of snow there though.  Pali still open however.  They are starting to reign things in but still looks like winter.

This is A Basin from their Web Cam on Tuesday the 23rd off May.







Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (May 26, 2017)

Superstar will be groomed tonight per the daily report.  It will probably be the last day of continuous snow, so I guess an 8 am arrival is in order.  I still hope they open June 1 for patch skiing, but only time will tell.


----------



## 180 (May 26, 2017)

Today


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2017)

8 am this morning. The top is done but the rest has solid cover
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 27, 2017)

If you're on the fence come on up. Top 1/3 of the headwall sucks but the rest is terrific. Walk to and from the lift is very short.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 27, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> 8 am this morning. The top is done but the rest has solid cover
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome picture Chuck. See you in June.


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2017)

MadPatSki said:


> Awesome picture Chuck. See you in June.


Unofficial word is free skiing on the first.  Staffing is in place, band booked for the U bar. See you there!  Snow permitting of course. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 27, 2017)

Yep just got word Thursday is a go. Hoping to make it through the weekend. Looking at the forecast I don't think they'll have too much trouble. Still 15' deep in last year's trouble area down low. Maybe walking the headwall but the rest will be good.


----------



## machski (May 27, 2017)

mister moose said:


> Based on what?
> 
> I've never heard of any limit and Snowshed pond is never dry.  The source is Woodward reservoir, and it's sizeable.


I was not referring to K, I was referring to other Vermont resorts.  I believe most have boosted above any previous water limit.  Mount Snow will be way ahead next year with West Lake coming online.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 27, 2017)

Will they just open Thursday or Friday into the weekend also?


----------



## machski (May 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Will they just open Thursday or Friday into the weekend also?


I would think that is totally conditions dependant.  If they just barely make it to Thursday, nope.  But if the trail is still mostly continuous, good bet they run the whole weekend.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 27, 2017)

Took this pic near the bottom. Wasn't even all the way down to the ground. Depth is about 15 feet on the final pitch on the left side.


----------



## chuckstah (May 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Will they just open Thursday or Friday into the weekend also?



From what I heard today,  they'll try to go til Saturday(or Sunday even?)  But if you want lift served June turns, plan on being sick on Thursday.  Anything after that will be bonus time, and even June 1 is no layup.  There will be snow patches to ski next weekend, but lift service? We can only hope.


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2017)

East wall May 28th!






Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Zand (May 28, 2017)

Killington will be closed tomorrow due to weather. I guess that means there's a slight chance today was it but I'm pretty sure they have enough to survive the rain.


----------



## JimG. (May 28, 2017)

Zand said:


> Killington will be closed tomorrow due to weather. I guess that means there's a slight chance today was it but I'm pretty sure they have enough to survive the rain.



A snow preservation tactic designed to ensure they can justify 6/1 lift served.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 28, 2017)

chuckstah said:


> From what I heard today,  they'll try to go til Saturday(or Sunday even?)  But if you want lift served June turns, plan on being sick on Thursday.  Anything after that will be bonus time, and even June 1 is no layup.  There will be snow patches to ski next weekend, but lift service? We can only hope.



Yep, that is my plan...rain or shine, I'll at K on Thursday (anti-jinx regarding wildlife). If they open on Friday, I might still be around and get my June 2 turns also.


----------



## eatskisleep (May 29, 2017)

Quick edit I put together from a couple of weeks ago at the Superstar Glacier!


----------



## Glenn (May 30, 2017)

Nice vid! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CoolMike (May 30, 2017)

JimG. said:


> A snow preservation tactic designed to ensure they can justify 6/1 lift served.



This is the only reasonable explanation for the closure on Monday.  Heck, the golf course was open according to the website!


----------



## 180 (May 30, 2017)

CoolMike said:


> This is the only reasonable explanation for the closure on Monday.  Heck, the golf course was open according to the website!



Well it was frozen.  It was foggy and it rained hard for much of the day.


----------



## MadPatSki (May 31, 2017)

To close off the thread...

Here it is this folks...one last post for one last day of lift serve skiing in the East

Skiing in June: ski season is never over when it’s an endless season – Eastern Closing Thread 2017 – One Final Post
https://madpatski.wordpress.com/201...n-eastern-closing-thread-2017-one-final-post/


----------



## Jcb890 (May 31, 2017)

Killington opening 1 last day tomorrow with free lift tickets.

Anyone going up?  I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Smellytele (May 31, 2017)

I'll be there to ski the dirty snow


----------



## Jcb890 (May 31, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> I'll be there to ski the dirty snow


Looking at the webcam, the cover looks quite thin and dirty at the "S" turn.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Looking at the webcam, the cover looks quite thin and dirty at the "S" turn.



You think it looks thin there?  Try looking higher up where the flats are - there are narrow and thin sections of snow connecting the islands of snow.  I imagine those will get skied out quickly.  But hey - they made it right?



Make sure to used a good base cleaner after skiing!


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2017)

Besides a free t-shirt - another reason to get there early! 

From their conditions report.



> Please note that we will not be pushing snow to the load and unload of Superstar Express, so guests will be required to walk to and from the lift and carry equipment on the chair.  There may be additional walking required as the snow melts throughout the day.




My guess is on the flats.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 31, 2017)

Haha oh boy!  I wasn't sure where to look other than the Superstar webcam.  That looks pretty ugly.  I may not bother...


----------



## Smellytele (May 31, 2017)

The thin spot is going to be like Hillary's step where everyone is backed up. If it even holds up.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 1, 2017)

From the webcam it looks like they groomed and pushed snow into the corner?



Smellytele said:


> The thin spot is going to be like Hillary's step where everyone is backed up. If it even holds up.


----------



## dlague (Jun 1, 2017)

oldtimer said:


> From the webcam it looks like they groomed and pushed snow into the corner?



Looks like they groomed the whole trail again because the S looks better today than yesterday and snow does not look as dirty.  My guess is they improved things higher up too.  Does not appear bumped based on how people are skiing except for spots on the edges.  I have to say it is pretty awesome to see for June 1st.  I have to hand it to Killington staff that managed the snow making and the trail maintenance - well done.  Nice to have Mother Nature help out in some respects.


----------



## 180 (Jun 1, 2017)

2 days of groom. The trail held up well for the whole day


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2017)

180 said:


> 2 days of groom. The trail held up well for the whole day


That's great!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Rambo (Jun 2, 2017)

6/1/2017


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2017)

Nice pics! Not bad for June in VT.


----------



## Smellytele (Jun 2, 2017)

With a heavy heart my season comes to an end. Jonesing today as I sit here at work with my thoughts else where.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2017)

Kind of weird as it coincided with the closing of the lift served season in the East, but I had my first ski related dream in awhile last night.   Freak early October storm in Northern VT of about 8" of snow and MRG decided to spin the single.  Only thing open was Catamount bowl to Antelope. Reasonably good skiing up top fading to fast grass at the bottom with a muddy walk out the traverse back to the single.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 2, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Kind of weird as it coincided with the closing of the lift served season in the East, but I had my first ski related dream in awhile last night.   Freak early October storm in Northern VT of about 8" of snow and MRG decided to spin the single.  Only thing open was Catamount bowl to Antelope. Reasonably good skiing up top fading to fast grass at the bottom with a muddy walk out the traverse back to the single.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



You're lucky you actually got to ski in a ski dream! Most of mine involve some bullshit... lifts not running... equipment failures... people holding me up for various reasons... you name it!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 2, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> You're lucky you actually got to ski in a ski dream! Most of mine involve some bullshit... !




Haha.That one bullshit was not a dream.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 2, 2017)

bdfreetuna said:


> You're lucky you actually got to ski in a ski dream! Most of mine involve some bullshit... lifts not running... equipment failures... people holding me up for various reasons... you name it!


I recall also bitching about the long liftline and slow ride up in this dream as well.  So, it wasn't a pure completely blissful ski dream.  Lol

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 7, 2017)

Just watched a guy and his dog take a run on lower SS.


----------



## eatskisleep (Jun 11, 2017)

Quick video from last weekend on Mount Washington:





Pics to come... someday lol I get lazy when it comes to editing photos...


----------



## hrstrat57 (Jun 13, 2017)

Nicely filmed and ski'd!

Great post thx!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 13, 2017)

Videos are notorious for making terrain look less steep.  So the terrain already looks steep in your video, it must have been REALLY steep.


----------



## urungus (Jun 14, 2017)

Nice video, thanks for posting.  Hope I will make it down Mt Washington someday myself


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 16, 2017)

Looks like you hit that snow just right.Perfect not too deep corny turns.


----------

